# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  eviltrain's Shrimp Rack Project Alpha

## eviltrain

Hi to all who has been following my 3 feet tank thread.

As you all know, i'm now in the mist of fixing up a 3 tier shrimp rack

3 tier rack ( checked )
two 2x1x1 feet tanks with center partition ( checked )
Under Gravel System Plates ( checked )
External Canister Filter ( should be Ehiem 2222 )
Soil ( pending )
Assortment of pipes and connecters ( pending )
chiller ( still considering )

Top tier is currently occupied by my 1.5 feet aquascape tank. The middle and bottom tier will be replace with two new 2 x1 x1 feet center partition tank ( look like this |_|_| ) with a gap of 3 cm at the bottom of center partition.

The two tanks will be using undergravel system + an external canister filter. 

They will be link up using Over Flow System from the middle tank.

The schematic will be like this :
External filter outlet -> middle tank A rainbar -> Undergravel System A -> Outlet of Undergravel System A -> Over Flow Box inlet -> Over Flow Box outlet-> bottom tank B rainbar-> Undergravel System B -> Outlet of Undergravel System B -> External filter inlet.

I already have a rough idea about how to links all the parts together. 
Will be updating as i go on.

-getting exciting-

----------


## eviltrain

Ok something updated.
my 2 nos. of partition tank is here today.

both look just like this.

*HOW TO PASTE OYAMA PAPER*

something to teach those newbie how to paste the oyama paper.

1. put some soupy water on to the side (outside of the tank ) you wants to paste the oyama paper.

2. Remember to stretch out the oyama paper evenly onto the surface. Don't mind the "bubbles" yet.

3. grab any old credit card which is useless to "scrape" off the bubbles from the center to the outside of the area.

4. Do this couple of times until you are fully satisfied with then clean job.

5. sit down and take a break while admiring your newly paste oyama paper. :Grin: 

-more updates coming up-

----------


## eviltrain

*LOW BUDGET T5,14W 2 FEET LIGHT SET*

what you need:
1) those budget T5 lightset with bracket which sells in the hardware store.
(for my case, i bought 2X T5 14watt lightset with bracket)
2) Light Reflector ( for my case, i bought a reflector which is 4 feet long and cut into two)

next will be how i mount the reflector onto the brackets.

i use the black double sided tape ( thick ) to stick behind the reflector.( don't be stingy, use the tape full length of the reflector.)

Then stick the reflector onto the bracket itself.

Put back in the T5 light and you are ready to fix it onto the rack / hood you going to use.( This light set came with the hook and screws to fix onto your desired places. Another bonus is that you can hook up another light set in series with the connector which comes with it. )

End Product


Again sit back and relax. :Grin: 

-More updates-

----------


## eviltrain

After pasting the tank with the oyama paper and fix up the T5 lightset on one of the tier. 


and i place in the Under Gravel System ( UGS ), a 2mm acrylic sheet and some sponge to support the acrylic sheet. ( this idea comes from what i saw in jojoe's <Am I Crazy?> posting on what he did to his tanks.)



ok. time to rest for tomorrow's work. 

-Good Night-

----------


## baranne

*HOW TO PASTE OYAMA PAPER*

something to teach those newbie how to paste the oyama paper.
1. put some soupy water on to the side you wants to paste the oyama paper.


Why the advantage of using soupy water?

----------


## eviltrain

hi baranne,
the use of soapy water is to able you to move the oyama paper easily on the surface you wants to sticks on. don;t have to worry about over stretched oyama paper.

thanks for viewing

----------


## eviltrain

-Some Updates-
filled the middle tier tank with water to test for leaks. added some mineral plus / old sea mud / de-chlorinator . the water used for the leak test will be used to cycle the two tanks.

----------


## Cross

wow looking interesting. Joe's poison runs deep in the forums  :Laughing:  Any picture of your overflow? using overflow box?

----------


## eviltrain

Thanks for viewing,
will be DIY-ing an Overflow box using some spare parts that i bought cheaply or parts that laying in the house within this week if i have the time. the process will be shown in the thread as well.

----------


## SmallFish

Great stuff bro  :Well done: 
Cant wait to read & watch on  :Jump for joy: 

very posionous indeed .. :Grin:

----------


## BonjaLa

Wow another Big shrimp project coming up!!

----------


## jtan0916

Can wait to see. Congrate

----------


## felix_fx2

eviltrain bro,

why not use velcro tape (the 3M) type for mounting the DIY T5?
Strong and easy to remove during mantainence.
From your picture, i see we are using the same double-sided tape.




> Note that i had problems getting it to stick on my WI stand due to the stand's surface and ended up using egg-crates + cable ties to hold my power sockets. This is only to let you know, If your new rack has smoother surface it holds great

----------


## eviltrain

Thanks all for the viewing and comments  :Grin: 
Project not as big as what jojoe did, maybe 5% of jojoe's ?

Brother Felix, i rather use the thick double sided tape because i trust it most. as for mantainence, its easy, just take out the T5 light tube and wipe the reflector. 

There's some brothers here worry that the soil will gets into the under gravel panel and in the end in to the external filter canister. For my case,i will place a sheet of netting ( those you use to do moss wall but with very fine holes ) After that, I just try to lay down the larger soils on to the under gravel panel first, then the smaller soil on the top as last layer. Picture will be updated when i get my hands on the ADA soils.

----------


## cdckjn

Great Job on the DIYing!

----------


## jojoe

加油加油，
So happy to see more people into bigger shrimps keeping, if you face any problem and may need any tools.

Call me 97989948 Jojoe for most DIYing tools needs. 




> Thanks all for the viewing and comments 
> Project not as big as what jojoe did, maybe 5% of jojoe's ?
> 
> Brother Felix, i rather use the thick double sided tape because i trust it most. as for mantainence, its easy, just take out the T5 light tube and wipe the reflector. 
> 
> There's some brothers here worry that the soil will gets into the under gravel panel and in the end in to the external filter canister. For my case,i will place a sheet of netting ( those you use to do moss wall but with very fine holes ) After that, I just try to lay down the larger soils on to the under gravel panel first, then the smaller soil on the top as last layer. Picture will be updated when i get my hands on the ADA soils.

----------


## eviltrain

Wa, i'm so happy that even master jojoe look in my 5% of his madness thread. 
Thanks a lot in advance.

----------


## eviltrain

*How to prevent soil from getting stuck in the Under Gravel Panel.



*1. prepare your under gravel panel in your desired numbers of panel ( some panel ables you to hook them up side by side )

2. get those fine holes plant netting ( any colour is fine ) which is not bigger than your soil which you are using. cut out 2 times the area of your panels.

3.place the panel in the centre of the plant netting up side down. warp the panels with the netting, tuck / fold those excess under the panel right side up ( after you pour your soil on to the panel , the netting will just stays as it is ). 


3. Remember to fix the plastic pipe for air tube or canister filter inlet and double ( sometime triple comfirm where you wants to place the under gravel panel ) before you pours the soil.


4. Prepare the soils to seperate the larger size grain from the smaller size grain. ( i bought those stainless steel vegetable washer with stainless steel netting from those 2 dollar shops ) some grain size maybe -> o some size can also be -> O. 

5. Pour those with larger grain on top of the Under Gravel Panel you place inside the tank. ( this is to prevent the smaller grains to choke up the fins of the Under Gravel Panel and the plant netting ) 

6. Sprinkle some Mosura old sea mud (as indicated on the instructions ) on to the larger grains before pouring the smaller grains. This will helps to extend the life of the soil you are using. 

schematic as follow : under gravel panel ( at the bottom ) -> Plant netting -> Larger grains -> Old Sea Mud -> smaller grains ( at the top )
*
Points to take note :*

This Under Gravel set up is *not* advicable for those going for rooted plants but more on mosses.

Disclaimer - All above mentioned is for my own shrimp rack set-up.

----------


## zonkkie

Thanks for all the detailed step by step pictures! But then again, even with step by step, newbies can still do wrong.... like me, i pasted the oyama on the inside of the tank!  :Laughing:

----------


## eviltrain

Thanks for viewing. 
That what AQ are for. All thanks for AQ for majority of my aquatic knowledge. We all were newbie once and we did silly mistakes before.

----------


## jojoe

Bro,
call me bro can liao,

Master is not me...

Big got big setup, small got small setup.
You are good in DIYing too..

We are all hobbyist, sharing to enjoy enjoy.




> Wa, i'm so happy that even master jojoe look in my 5% of his madness thread. 
> Thanks a lot in advance.

----------


## eviltrain

Yes brother jojoe.
not really good at DIY la. I'm still struggling with the over flow system for my middle tier to bottom tier( possible top to middle to bottom tier. because i'm using Under Gravel Panel for all the tanks. 
I really admire your idea of the partition for soil. That why i'm going to implement it into my tanks as well. Too bad i never see it earlier. If not i would have ask my tank maker to do it as well.

----------


## goody992828

> Thanks for all the detailed step by step pictures! But then again, even with step by step, newbies can still do wrong.... like me, i pasted the oyama on the inside of the tank!


Wow so you are expecting your shrimp to help it tear it out?  :Grin:

----------


## zonkkie

> Wow so you are expecting your shrimp to help it tear it out?


moss wall put inside, cork bark put inside, why not oyama!  :Opps:

----------


## eviltrain

because oyama is chemically sticky?

----------


## zonkkie

> because oyama is chemically sticky?


i know i know... newbie mistake  :Smile:  OT already... back to your magnificent tanks!

----------


## jojoe

May be I need to visit you to understand more on your setup, from there hope i can help to give some ideal. Call me 97989948 if you needs.

You still can get the glass stripes and silicon it yourself.




> Yes brother jojoe.
> not really good at DIY la. I'm still struggling with the over flow system for my middle tier to bottom tier( possible top to middle to bottom tier. because i'm using Under Gravel Panel for all the tanks. 
> I really admire your idea of the partition for soil. That why i'm going to implement it into my tanks as well. Too bad i never see it earlier. If not i would have ask my tank maker to do it as well.

----------


## eviltrain

Yah, bought the glass and silicon during lunch time already. pasting it tonight and "show off" the steps too  :Grin:

----------


## jojoe

Don't need to silicon the whole stripe.
Enjoy your continue DIY again. 




> Yah, bought the glass and silicon during lunch time already. pasting it tonight and "show off" the steps too

----------


## eviltrain

why don't need lei? i rather leave no gaps for shrimplets to hid.

----------


## reveru

great job bro, remember to keep us updated. i'm sure many will benefit from your detailed process  :Smile:   :Well done:

----------


## jojoe

Will not have big gaps even you don't fully silicon the whole stripe, you can suck out dirt in between soils and bare glass.




> why don't need lei? i rather leave no gaps for shrimplets to hid.

----------


## eviltrain

hmm. i will post more detail shots of my tank later. 
i just feel that fully silicon will look better.

----------


## Ebi

Great job Eviltrain, very neat setup.  :Well done: 
Think your UGF air tube is a little too high though.

----------


## Cross

> Think your UGF air tube is a little too high though.


Had the same thought at 1st :Grin: , but I think according to his setup description he is going to put his filter inlet inside the tube

----------


## eviltrain

Ebi, i haven't cut my tube to my desired height yet  :Grin: 

ok, just finish sticking the sand partition glass. will update later in the morning. 

jojoe, i should have listen to you. on side use too much silicone le  :Crying:

----------


## eviltrain

*How to silicone the partition glass inside the tank*

1. clean the area you are going to silicone the partition on to and wipe it dry and dust free.

2. make some marking on to the surface using marker so that you won't miss the spot you going to silicone

3. apply desired amount ( not too much, as blobs of silicone will form where the silicone applied is thicker when press down ) on to the side of the partition 

4. just gently press and hold the glass partition on to the part you sticking on for around 1 minute.( you will experience some " vingear smell" as the silicone is curing). after 1 minute, the silicone will start to hold the partition by itself ( depend on the size of the partition/type of silicone used, the time may varies )

For my case, i went to one of glass maker at joo chiat road to get my glass (4 numbers of 29cm length x 5cm width x 0.5cm thick). 

The 29cm side will be at the bottom of the tank, 5 cm width side will be the height of the partition.

now to show the ugly side ( which is my first time using silicone )

side of the partition ( ugly right )

bottom of the partition ( ugly right )

the next two photo is the left side of the partition(learn from the right side mistake )

side of the partition ( pretty left )

bottom of the left partition ( pretty left )

Now for the gap between 2 partition ( front portion will be covered up by sponge, back will be filled with the soil 5 cm thick with under gravel pane below )


i cut a 3-4 cm thick sponge and slit the top at the center.


and fit it between the center partition ( front )



another view


Thanks for viewing. Comment and ideas are welcomed!  :Grin: 

-i need over flow pipe ideas-

----------


## stormhawk

Hi evil, 

Something you might want to think about when using that sponge as a divider at the bottom half. Over time it will get clogged with dirt and other stuff, so you will have to remove it every now and then to wash it out otherwise water flow through that section might be impeded.

Perhaps you might want to consider using a plastic mesh instead? Something with a pore size smaller than a shrimplet so none will cross over into the other partition, but still allow for water flow to be smooth between the 2 partitions.

As for the part where you don't like how your silicone work turned out, just use mosses to cover the areas when you're done with the rest of the tank. Camouflage the mistakes and it will make the tank even nicer, not just for your viewing, but more moss for the shrimp to graze on.  :Wink:

----------


## eviltrain

Bro Stormhawk thanks for your viewing and advice.
As for the sponge as a divider, i used those with bigger holes . That is why its so thick. other medias like fine plastic or stainless steel will also clog up in no time. when i need to unclog the sponge, i just need to wash inside the tank. press together a few times at the same position.
the silicone which doesn't turn up well will be cover up by US Fissdens tied on stainless steel wire mesh

----------


## eviltrain

some photos update, will be adding the words tonight.

this is the canister which i will be using, flowrate of 950l per hour. its different with normal ehiem canister, the water flows from bottom up.




the canister is with only one tray but there is mesh which you can divide the tray.
from bottom layer to the top 
- white foam
- sponge 
- ceramic ring 1
- mesh
- ceramic ring 2
- mesh
- 2 numbers of egg crate



my under gravel panel warped with fine netting to prevent soil to stuck inside the undergravel panel



the under gravel panel fit with the transparent tubings, turn and t-joint. 2 inlet from under gravel panel to 1 outlet into the inlet of the canister filter


testing the under gravel panel, transparent piping and the external canister filter

success!  :Grin: 

testing out if the water can flow into the upper tank.

full view but without the overflow box to flow from the upper tank to the lower tank. 

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## Xmant

Very impressive setup bro. Good luck to your shrimp keeping. Keep us update of your progress.

----------


## globalcookie

> You still can get the glass stripes and silicon it yourself.


Silicon the partition can get quite messy. How would you do it without causing a mess? I tried doing it once but was disappointed at my own works. I was lazy and didn't use proper support before applying silicon, that caused the partition to move.




> some photos update, will be adding the words tonight.


What is that black 'T-joint' you used there? Where can it be purchased from? Lastly, how does your overflow system work? 
- Top tank (using Undergravel filter) flow into lower tank, 
- sucked out to canister. 
- Return water to top tank?

----------


## eviltrain

> Silicon the partition can get quite messy. How would you do it without causing a mess? I tried doing it once but was disappointed at my own works. I was lazy and didn't use proper support before applying silicon, that caused the partition to move.
> 
> What is that black 'T-joint' you used there? Where can it be purchased from? Lastly, how does your overflow system work? 
> - Top tank (using Undergravel filter) flow into lower tank, 
> - sucked out to canister. 
> - Return water to top tank?


1st answer, just apply the silicone on to the surface you wants to stick to. get ready a damp towel. stick straight on. don't think, the more you think the more mistake you do.

2nd answer, the t joint is from my external filter canister. still thinking how to make the over flow box.  :Grin: 

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## eviltrain

> Very impressive setup bro. Good luck to your shrimp keeping. Keep us update of your progress.


thanks for your comment, i will try to update. :Grin:

----------


## bai

Eviltrain & jojoe thread now make me itchy again....lol

My spare tank in the middle & empty slot on the last tier soon will also have tank.

My pocket soon big big hole liao.

----------


## eviltrain

Brother Bai, lai la, me and brother jojoe will poison you with 105% of our thread every other day.

----------


## bai

> Brother Bai, lai la, me and brother jojoe will poison you with 105% of our thread every other day.


lol...I already kena poison deep deep liao.

I gotten chiller 1/2 HP now waiting to get another tank then start cycling.

----------


## Springer

Nice setup.... looking forward to the full setup, keep us posted on the update!

----------


## madnugget

nice setup bro, keep us posted! hope to see more photos! =D

----------


## eviltrain

> lol...I already kena poison deep deep liao.
> 
> I gotten chiller 1/2 HP now waiting to get another tank then start cycling.


welcome to shrimp rack club




> Nice setup.... looking forward to the full setup, keep us posted on the update!


thanks for viewing  :Very Happy: 




> nice setup bro, keep us posted! hope to see more photos! =D


thanks for viewing and for your coke the other day.

----------


## eviltrain

some updates


layering of the bigger soils on to the under gravel panel. after laying them, water is sprinklered on to them and used a long pincer to make them fill up all the gap cause by the winkled parts of the fine netting.


laying of the finer soils on top of the larger soils.( this is to prevent the smaller soils from clogging up the gaps of the under gravel panels and for better flow.)



filling up and test if the under gravel system is working.



success~~ :Grin: 



filling up to the top and let the cycle begin. (1/2 done, upper tank is not done yet )



full view

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## eviltrain

some info about the external filter canister i'm using 



The XP1 canister filter is an extremely powerful filter for fresh or saltwater aquariums up to 45 gallons / 170 litres . It has a 250gph/950lph flow rate. The filter is easy to set up, maintain and clean. The XP1 provides mechanical, chemical, and biological filtration.

The filter's easy to operate anti-airlock system allows for self-priming, uninterrupted operation and prevents filter shutdown. The filter also features flow control, an adjustable inlet, and a single control quick disconnect for easy maintenance. The inlet and outlet can be used together or at opposite ends of aquarium. 

The multi-use filtration basket provides large filtration capacity. The basket has handles for easy removal and maintenance. The Multi-Stage Filtration has bypass-free circulations which guarantees that all water flows through the filter media and not around it, ensuring a cleaner aquarium. 

The filter also has a unique sediment collection chamber for removal of wastes. The chamber improves filter efficiency and reduces clogging. 

The filter's large Rubber Base suppresses vibration and noise, providing quiet operation.

its running with the power of 13watt

----------


## eviltrain

woot. its 4am, and i'm just 1/2 way done on my over flow system. will post photos later. 
-good night-

----------


## madnugget

bro, found a method already? what did you do =p

----------


## eviltrain

haha madnugget. yes, i found a way. 

*How to make your own Over Flow Box*

i bought some clear acrylic squarish containers 2 x 250ml and 2 x 500ml type from Daiso Vivo ( yes, i love Daiso  :Grin:  )

for the 500ml type i add a centre partition of around 8 cm height. as for the 250ml type i add a center partition of 2.5 cm height.


Total items needed for the over flow box i will be :
2 x 250ml and 1 x 500ml container ( from Daiso )
2 J pipe( for siphon between the 2 x 250ml and 1 x 500ml container ) 2 L shape pipe connector ( to connect undergravel panel and the 2x 250ml container )
3 pieace of acrylic for partition ( 2 x 7cm x 2.5cm for the 250ml container, 1 x 7cm x 8 cm for the 500ml container )
3 pieace of acrylic ( size not comfirm ) to be bend and glue on to the 3 container so to hang on to the tank and partition )

-to be continued-

----------


## mordrake

Great effort! I'm more amazed how you guys get home approval to do this  :Very Happy:

----------


## eviltrain

Haha. i just place everything inside my room. my room is so cramp that there's is not enough walking space. queen size bed, wall cupboard occupying 2 walls, then left the windows side also almost full.

----------


## Springer

Wow.... you are good, I will never get this kind of approval. Envy!

----------


## BFG

> Haha. i just place everything inside my room. my room is so cramp that there's is not enough walking space. queen size bed, wall cupboard occupying 2 walls, then left the windows side also almost full.


Sounds so similar as mine.......... :Roll Eyes:

----------


## eviltrain

well, we got limited space in our house for our hobby. we more or less has to sacrifice  :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

some updates

front view

top view

my over flow box which links to the under gravel panel is done last night ( silicone/super glued) and left to dry. the concept will be the same as the bottom tank. i will post more photos tonight. 
Water which passes thru the undergravel panel will be siphon into the main box at the back.a acrylic plate is holding the 3 containers together and sits on the part where back panel and the centre partition is. two J-tube will be using for the siphon effect. 
water testing will be done tonight.
-wish me luck-

----------


## bai

wow u really know how to DIY...if its me I dun think I know how to do it.

Now waiting for my connector for chiller to arrived then look for 1 more tank to start my setup, still think how to run my 2 tanks wif 1 chiller.

----------


## eviltrain

bai, your 2 tanks is side by side or top bottom layout? need help can sms me at 9o45o543.

----------


## neon

Hi,

Interested to see how you intend to suck the water into the 3 DIY-overflow and how does it flow out. What is your purpose of DIYing this overflow ?

----------


## eviltrain

Oh, i forgot to take the side view and with the J pipe photos.
the purpose of doing this over flow is to get the water which had passed thru the under gravel panel to go to the bottom tank.

----------


## monster_88

Bro,
Really admire your design and ingenuity! Can't wait to see how the final setup will be like  :Smile: 

One thing though, I don't really understand the principle of your overflow system, how does it sustain continuous water flow? Appreciate if you can briefly explain the concept  :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

as you can see from this picture carefully, from the shorter container, there is a circle i drawn using a black marker ( which i have already melted out using soldering iron, remember not to breath in the smoke ). its already partition with a 2.5cm hight 2mm thick acrylic at the centre ( look like this" |o|_|" ).
Tank water will flow in from the under gravel panel -> clear pipe -> elbow pipe connector-> hole of the shorter container. 
As water rises, water will over flow to the next compartment ( this is where the J pipe will be ). for this case, either i will pre fill the J-pipe with water first, or make a hole at the center of the J-pipe( attach/glue air tube connector with a length of air tube ), suck the air out for the siphon effect to start.
the siphon part is not finalized yet. so there may be "eviltrain over flow system 2"

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## magpie

Wow. Very impressive DIY there. Eviltrain, you are good.

----------


## bai

> bai, your 2 tanks is side by side or top bottom layout? need help can sms me at 9o45o543.


My tank layout is 3 tier stand. Below tank finish cycling waiting to add shrimp liao.

Middle tank now empty, top tier need to buy a tank later when my connector for chiller come, still think must use wat flowrate canister for my this 2 tank setup.

----------


## eviltrain

must see the tank size too. 2 feet? if standard 2x1x1 feet tank.
1 tank will be around 56 litres. 
you need a canister which can filter around 5 times per hour. 
3 tanks will be 168litres. 168x5= 840 litres per hour.
a ehiem 2222 with flow rate of 950 litre per hour will be enough. 
but for filteration, the more the better.

----------


## monster_88

May not have fully understood the concept  :Confused: . But, do you foresee a problem if there is a short stoppage of the pump? Will the overflow restart automatically when pump is restored?
Can't wait to see your final test run  :Smile:  cheers

----------


## bai

> must see the tank size too. 2 feet? if standard 2x1x1 feet tank.
> 1 tank will be around 56 litres. 
> you need a canister which can filter around 5 times per hour. 
> 3 tanks will be 168litres. 168x5= 840 litres per hour.
> a ehiem 2222 with flow rate of 950 litre per hour will be enough. 
> but for filteration, the more the better.


My tank size is 3ft X 2ft X 1ft water height for the 2 tank I think to do. water volume per tank will be 170L.

170 X 5 times = 850L ~~~~~ ~~~~ 850L X 2 tank = 1700L per hour 

siao liao like that I need to get Ehiem 2080 liao.

pocket big big hole liao.

----------


## eviltrain

for CRS only or what?

----------


## eviltrain

Ok , great. my Overflow Box Version 1 has a major flaw, the side did not sticks well ( super glued ). 
Well, i guess i need another trip to Daiso and Artfriend to get the containers, acrylic board , acrylic corners and choroform over the weekend  :Sad: 

i will change to simpler over flow pipe system, lesser drilling, better siphon.

- over flow pipe -

----------


## monster_88

> My tank size is 3ft X 2ft X 1ft water height for the 2 tank I think to do. water volume per tank will be 170L.
> 
> 170 X 5 times = 850L ~~~~~ ~~~~ 850L X 2 tank = 1700L per hour 
> 
> siao liao like that I need to get Ehiem 2080 liao.
> 
> pocket big big hole liao.



Bro,

Frankly, I don't really know how to calculate ideal flowrate / water turn over rate for an aquarium. But, based on typical setups, I believe most people may only be using either 2026 / 2028 (which is about 950 - 1050 before medias) for keeping fishes in 3ft tanks. So, I suppose 2028 may be good enough for you. Just my thoughts  :Smile:

----------


## bai

> Bro,
> 
> Frankly, I don't really know how to calculate ideal flowrate / water turn over rate for an aquarium. But, based on typical setups, I believe most people may only be using either 2026 / 2028 (which is about 950 - 1050 before medias) for keeping fishes in 3ft tanks. So, I suppose 2028 may be good enough for you. Just my thoughts


Ya I using 2026 to run my 3ft X 2ft tank wif chiller. But now I need to run 2 tanks of 3ft X 2ft wif 1 chiller so dun know which canister to use.




> for CRS only or what?


Yes for CRS only

----------


## eviltrain

wah, brother bai
you having bigger project than me
your case will be overflow box/pipe also. 
schematic will be :
filter outlet -> chiller inlet -> chiller outlet -> top tank -> over flow box/pipe -> lower tank -> filter inlet.

3 x 2 x 1 = 6 cubic feet
12 cubic feet = 170 litres
2 tanks = 340 litres.
you need at least 1/6 horse power chiller to cool 340 litres of water.
as for the canister, you need 1500-1800 litres per hour at least.

----------


## monster_88

> wah, brother bai
> 
> 3 x 2 x 2 = 12 cubic feet
> 12 cubic feet = 340 litres
> 2 tanks = 680 litres.
> you need at least 1/5 horse power chiller to cool 680 litres of water.
> as for the canister, you need 1500-1800 litres per hour at least.



Not sure if I read something wrong, but if the tank is 3 by 2 by 1 (instead of 3X2X2) then for both tanks will be about 340litres only. Then maybe a 1/6 chiller might be enough.

Anyway, 2 3ft tanks for CRS!.... cool  :Shocked:  .... very luxurious  :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

haha, sorry see wrongly

----------


## monster_88

> Ya I using 2026 to run my 3ft X 2ft tank wif chiller. But now I need to run 2 tanks of 3ft X 2ft wif 1 chiller so dun know which canister to use.


Just my personal opinion. I believe if you just add another 2026/28 to pump from bottom to top tank will be more than enough. Only one canister need to be connected to the chiller, the water will circulate and balance off eventually.
I think this may be an easier and cheaper option.  :Smile:

----------


## bai

> wah, brother bai
> you having bigger project than me
> your case will be overflow box/pipe also. 
> schematic will be :
> filter outlet -> chiller inlet -> chiller outlet -> top tank -> over flow box/pipe -> lower tank -> filter inlet.
> 
> 3 x 2 x 1 = 6 cubic feet
> 12 cubic feet = 170 litres
> 2 tanks = 340 litres.
> ...


Ya I got my chiller 1/2HP now only waiting to get 1 more tank and thinking which canister to get.

You mention 1500 - 1800L/Hrs then it will be Ehiem Pro III 2080 liao 1700L/Hrs.




> Just my personal opinion. I believe if you just add another 2026/28 to pump from bottom to top tank will be more than enough. Only one canister need to be connected to the chiller, the water will circulate and balance off eventually.
> I think this may be an easier and cheaper option.


Now my 2026 is running wif 1/10Hp chiller for 1 tank 3ft X 2ft X 1ft.

Next is a new setup of 2 tanks wif another chiller. That why I headache dun know wat canister to get lor.

----------


## eviltrain

CRS is poisonous, haha.
-some updates-

it was a very wet night in my room last night. tried out my fully pipe/piped connector over flow system ( without glue ) well, it works too well that i need a control valve to slow down the the out flow. i will try to draw out in CAD format. 
-thanks for viewing-

----------


## monster_88

> Now my 2026 is running wif 1/10Hp chiller for 1 tank 3ft X 2ft X 1ft.
> 
> Next is a new setup of 2 tanks wif another chiller. That why I headache dun know wat canister to get lor.


Not sure if I interpret correctly,
A) you'll be adding 2 more, which means eventually there'll be 3 X 3ft tanks? If so, then the total volume is about 170 X 3 = 510litres; chiller will probably need to be upsized to be about 1/4hp. - One option that I believe may work is: One 2026/28 for each tank (total 3 for this case), only 2 sets will drive chillers (ie. one for existing and another for your new chiller), the 3rd canister purely for filtering and water circulation only. All filter inlets draws water from bottom tank and outlet to individual tanks. 3rd level overflow to 2nd level and 2nd level overflow to lowest tank. Advantage of this setup is even is one canister / chiller fail, system will still be temporarily operational; albeit a higher load for the lone chiller (esp if left with the 1/10hp one, won't sustain too long).
B) New setup only add one more, so is still 2 X 3ft. - Similarly, one canister for each tank. Options may be either upsize chiller and use any one of the canister to drive; other canister purely for circulation only. Or add another chiller to be driven by the 2nd canister 2 chillers w 2 canisters) - added advantage is as mentioned in (A).
C) Regardless whether 2 or 3 tanks, resize all necessay equipment and upsize 1 big set for all tanks. I suspect it may be more costly, furthermore, with only one big canister operating, even in-flow / outflow distribution to the different tanks will need balancing. No contigency at all; one fail all fail.

Personally I see advantage in "casade" setups in terms of contingency and ease of maintenance in the long run. Have not consider cost implications, you may like to compare for yourself. 
Just sharing some personal opinion, if I have made any wrong assumptions or interpret wrongly.... please pardon me.
Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## monster_88

> CRS is poisonous, haha.
> -some updates-
> 
> it was a very wet night in my room last night. tried out my fully pipe/piped connector over flow system ( without glue ) well, it works too well that i need a control valve to slow down the the out flow. i will try to draw out in CAD format. 
> -thanks for viewing-


Bro,
Usually it is the inflow (to the tank) that may need to be adjusted, as the system works simply based on the condition that water only flows when there is an overflow (which is dependent on inflow). If i understand correctly, I presume that your problem is due to the rate of outflow not capable to meet that of the inflow. Will you consider increasing the size of the U tube that joins the two boxes (or even use 2 U tubes instead).
Nevertheless, restricting outflow will worsen the situation as it impedes the function of the overflow system. Therefore, you may want to either reduce inflow (reduce efficiency) or improve outflow with bigger pipes / increased head.

Cheers

----------


## bai

> Not sure if I interpret correctly,
> A) you'll be adding 2 more, which means eventually there'll be 3 X 3ft tanks? If so, then the total volume is about 170 X 3 = 510litres; chiller will probably need to be upsized to be about 1/4hp. - One option that I believe may work is: One 2026/28 for each tank (total 3 for this case), only 2 sets will drive chillers (ie. one for existing and another for your new chiller), the 3rd canister purely for filtering and water circulation only. All filter inlets draws water from bottom tank and outlet to individual tanks. 3rd level overflow to 2nd level and 2nd level overflow to lowest tank. Advantage of this setup is even is one canister / chiller fail, system will still be temporarily operational; albeit a higher load for the lone chiller (esp if left with the 1/10hp one, won't sustain too long).
> B) New setup only add one more, so is still 2 X 3ft. - Similarly, one canister for each tank. Options may be either upsize chiller and use any one of the canister to drive; other canister purely for circulation only. Or add another chiller to be driven by the 2nd canister 2 chillers w 2 canisters) - added advantage is as mentioned in (A).
> C) Regardless whether 2 or 3 tanks, resize all necessay equipment and upsize 1 big set for all tanks. I suspect it may be more costly, furthermore, with only one big canister operating, even in-flow / outflow distribution to the different tanks will need balancing. No contigency at all; one fail all fail.
> 
> Personally I see advantage in "casade" setups in terms of contingency and ease of maintenance in the long run. Have not consider cost implications, you may like to compare for yourself. 
> Just sharing some personal opinion, if I have made any wrong assumptions or interpret wrongly.... please pardon me.
> Cheers


Ya I running my lowest tank wif 2026 & 1/10Hp chiller, the overflow is only for the top tier tank to middle tank running 1/2HP chiller only issue now is 2028 can do the pumping of the water up to the top tier anot, scare the flowrate will be weak. Thats why now think to get 2028 or 2080 to run the new setup project.

----------


## monster_88

> Ya I running my lowest tank wif 2026 & 1/10Hp chiller, the overflow is only for the top tier tank to middle tank running 1/2HP chiller only issue now is 2028 can do the pumping of the water up to the top tier anot, scare the flowrate will be weak. Thats why now think to get 2028 or 2080 to run the new setup project.



I see what you mean. One way is to confirm is to use your existing 2026 to pump from bottom tank to top tank and see if the flow is sufficient. 
Anyway, I think it won't be an issue since the specified Hmax for 2026/28 is 2m.

----------


## eviltrain

The key is by not rushing into fixing it up fast. Do your calculation well first.

My overflow system ( pipe version ) is now in theory phase. please help me by commenting if there's anything wrong.

----------


## kendrick_86

lol.. autocad sei...

----------


## eviltrain

:Grin: , happen to use it  :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

If you're planning to do an overflow system of pipes, you might want to view this blogsite beforehand:

http://dinardiengineering.com/blog/?p=34

The system the guy is utilising has a fail-safe device to prevent leakages.

----------


## BFG

> The key is by not rushing into fixing it up fast. Do your calculation well first.
> 
> My overflow system ( pipe version ) is now in theory phase. please help me by commenting if there's anything wrong.


How is the water going to be moved from the UGF up and over the tank?

----------


## monster_88

> The key is by not rushing into fixing it up fast. Do your calculation well first.
> 
> My overflow system ( pipe version ) is now in theory phase. please help me by commenting if there's anything wrong.


Nice drawing!. I believe the design is theoretically sound, but for it to work, there is a minimum head (level above the discharge point) required for the water to flow: the ht of the head will depend on the ht of the U portion before the discharge, size of piping (rate of outflow), etc. Therefore, you'll probably need to adjust and compensate the ht of the discharge point for it. You'll probably to run up the system to estimate the required head based on your pipe size and pump rate first, before you can set the level of your discharge point. But, changes to pump flowrate will eventually affect the water level in the tank. 
Just my opinion, please advise if I'm wrong.  :Smile:  cheers

----------


## eviltrain

Brother stormhawk, thanks for the website. i gave me a better idea of a fail safe over flow.

Brother BFG, same logic will apply but there will be a part where water will stop flowing at around 4 cm ( minimum water level ), siphon will still exist until the external filter canister starts again. 

*My Over Flow Pipe System and Undergravel System*

(sorry, you guys might have to keep turning your heads.)


Dry run fix up.

water flows as siphon starts. i even test the over flow system when filter stop working ( yes, it look very high tec.  :Grin: )

final position of the Over Flow Pipe will be.

The front where the inlet pipe of the over flow pipe stuck to the undergravel. 

Outlet of the over flow pipe system. 

the pdf is the updated version of my overflow pipe system.

-please comment and thanks for viewing-

----------


## eviltrain

> Nice drawing!. I believe the design is theoretically sound, but for it to work, there is a minimum head (level above the discharge point) required for the water to flow: the ht of the head will depend on the ht of the U portion before the discharge, size of piping (rate of outflow), etc. Therefore, you'll probably need to adjust and compensate the ht of the discharge point for it. You'll probably to run up the system to estimate the required head based on your pipe size and pump rate first, before you can set the level of your discharge point. But, changes to pump flowrate will eventually affect the water level in the tank. 
> Just my opinion, please advise if I'm wrong.  cheers


Yap, thats a minor flaw, but the website which brother stormhawk had suggest give me a better view one what i can improve in my design ( actually not mine, i'm just keep on improvising )

----------


## bai

I see till eye blur blur liao....if its me i dun think i can do the DIY.

----------


## monster_88

IMPRESSED!!  :Shocked:  ... Not sure how you managed to do it, but from the picture, it seems to work very well and the discharge point is also very near the actual water level...no head required at all. Cool..... need to stare at your pictures awhile more to try to understand how you can over come that. kowtow ...

----------


## eviltrain

bro monster88,
i just uploaded the pdf of my overflow pipe layout. its more easy to see/imagine this way. thanks for your comments  :Grin: . don't need to kowtow to me la. i'm just sharing me experiences and ideas with fellow aquatic lovers

----------


## eviltrain

i hereby announce my shrimp rack is up for cycling :Smile: 

YouTube- my shrimp rack setup

----------


## bai

wow u really good in DIY.

Tks for sharing the video now then I know roughly how it works....lol

Now I headache dun know wan to split my tank like urs anot. 1 more headache thing is I checked the price for Ehiem 2076 flowrate 1650L....wow is $500+ pocket big big hole liao.

----------


## eviltrain

brother bai,
thank for coming back for my thread, haha.
by the way. the drawing i send you yesterday is similar to what your design. you can use it as a reference.
as for your external canister, have you ever think of getting just a external pump to create the flow? (your external canister unplug)

----------


## monster_88

Steady lah bro!! You are good man!!
I tried out a dummy version yesterday but didn't managed to get it to work well. Difference is I did not use check valve at the top of the U channel; I did the tedious way of charging the tube manually in a pail of water. For some reason, I tend to have a 'head' level where the actual water level is higher than the 'set' value (position of the discharge point)....  :Confused:  .... wonder why??

----------


## reborn4ever

WOW... Impressive... You are really good at DIY... Thank for sharing.. :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

> Steady lah bro!! You are good man!!
> I tried out a dummy version yesterday but didn't managed to get it to work well. Difference is I did not use check valve at the top of the U channel; I did the tedious way of charging the tube manually in a pail of water. For some reason, I tend to have a 'head' level where the actual water level is higher than the 'set' value (position of the discharge point)....  .... wonder why??


the trick is to do dry run first ( piece together tightly first without sticking them together with glue ) then adjust it accordingly to where you wants the water to start over flow ( minimum water level ). My overflow pipes is "overflowing" a bit slow, i have to slow down the outflow in order to balance the flow rate. 

my guess for your dummy version is that your pipe is not big enough to support the overflow i'm using 2cm pipes. some more its 2 siphon + reservoir flowing into 1 tube. i might need a bigger tube to flow to the lower tank. maybe a 3 cm pipe. 

i will be making overflow version 3 to perfect the flowing because there's too much gas needed to escape from the rainbar for the bottom tank due to the gushing down of water.

thanks reborn4ever for viewing my thread  :Grin:

----------


## alfredliow316

Very nicely done!

----------


## Jitticus

I am so confused right now!! But the thing looks marvelous!

----------


## eviltrain

hardware as for today

3 tier rack
two now, maybe three in later dates ( 2x1x1 feet tanks with center partition, 5 cm height partition for soil 
Under Gravel System Plates 
Rena XP1, 950 litres per hour, 13watt )
ADA II soil
Assortment of pipes and connecters ( for inlet / outet / overflow pipe )
chiller ( still considering if i wants to continue my mini chiller DIY or not )

thanks for viewing alfredliow316

----------


## eviltrain

brother jitticus, why confuse?

----------


## Jitticus

I'm not a very hands-on person. Hence, the devices you've installed are complicated to me.  :Smile:

----------


## monster_88

> My overflow pipes is "overflowing" a bit slow, i have to slow down the outflow in order to balance the flow rate. 
> 
> my guess for your dummy version is that your pipe is not big enough to support the overflow i'm using 2cm pipes. some more its 2 siphon + reservoir flowing into 1 tube. i might need a bigger tube to flow to the lower tank. maybe a 3 cm pipe.


Bro, what do you mean by "slow down the outflow", is it the pump flow rate?

I used similar pipes as you I think, and flowrate of pump should be about 700l/hr.

----------


## eviltrain

yah, slow down the pump flow rate. mine is a 950 litre per hour rena xp1. i experience what you had before, that is why i have to slow down the pump flow rate for the over flow to react.

----------


## shrimp999

As seen your cad drawing layout, you probably need to adjust the cannister flowrate slower from time to time.
Because after long run, the soil will break into debris/powder hence the resistance of water flow through the soil to the undergravel filter will bigger. And the amount of water flow through the overflow pipe will be weaker.

I think the size of overflow pipe play a important role but the water resistance to flow through your soil and undergravel also need to consider.

You can add on an additional overflow pipe without going through the UGF to compensate the resistance of soil/UGF.

My 2 cents. :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

thanks shrimp999 for your suggestion. i actually have an idea of fixing a normal over flow pipe which skims the surface only covered with sponge. so i won't be over loading the overfow system with under gravel system. 

-more diy for me-  :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

> I'm not a very hands-on person. Hence, the devices you've installed are complicated to me.


lol, i'm like that. if i'm interested in something, i will go all the way into doing it.

----------


## shrimp999

> thanks shrimp999 for your suggestion. i actually have an idea of fixing a normal over flow pipe which skims the surface only covered with sponge. so i won't be over loading the overfow system with under gravel system. 
> 
> -more diy for me-



So the sponge must cleanup/replace regularly to avoid choke.
And make sure you must oversize the overflow inlet to cope the flow. Sometimes plants may float and block the inlet.

Never consider DIY an overflow box? :Grin: 
At least can monitor air trap at the weir.

----------


## eviltrain

lol, consider before. just that i die die also wants my over flow system attached to my under gravel panels
and by the way, my pipes are transparent i can see if there's any water blockage too :Grin: . 
hmm, bigger pipes? acrylic pipes ??

----------


## shrimp999

You can use bigger pipe or box for the inlet. This is what i mean.


Not the overflow pipe but the inlet pipe/box bigger.
So more room for the water to flow in. Not to worry those objects or floating plants to block the water flow in.

----------


## eviltrain

I will do it this way as shown in the pdf

----------


## bai

wow I blur again...lol....so complicated.

----------


## eviltrain

haha, me and bro shrimp999 same frequency. hope that my room won't be wet when i reach home.

----------


## monster_88

I think what bro shrimp999 is suggesting is to add the overflow box which will sustain the desired water level. Advantage is it allows for better discharge flow, but you'll not be able to connect to your UGF. 
Your design is good as it'll suck water at a lower level, but it'll still requires certain amount of control in the pump flow to sustain the desired water level which may require eventual tuning and reduced efficiency. ...

----------


## eviltrain

monster88, what he means is as a safety precaution if the inflow gets more outflow from the ugf. double safety  :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

good news for me. no flooding yesterday. some minor leaking detected but manageable. 
-full cycle day 2-

----------


## monster_88

Congrats  :Grin:

----------


## bai

Gratz.

I think I will stop my project for the 3ft X 2ft setup of 2 tank overflow liao cos the cost for the new canister really kill me.

Now change of plan liao getting a 3 tier 2ft X 1.5ft for my new project like this my canister cost will not kill me so much.

----------


## eviltrain

> Congrats


thanks a lot, dude  :Grin: 




> Gratz.
> 
> I think I will stop my project for the 3ft X 2ft setup of 2 tank overflow liao cos the cost for the new canister really kill me.
> 
> Now change of plan liao getting a 3 tier 2ft X 1.5ft for my new project like this my canister cost will not kill me so much.


thanks a lot from you too. ever consider slump tank for your 3x2 setup?
just need a high flow rate pump ( around $150 ) will do the job.

----------


## bai

> thanks a lot, dude 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot from you too. ever consider slump tank for your 3x2 setup?
> just need a high flow rate pump ( around $150 ) will do the job.


My 3 tier 3ft tankset the lowest tier now already in use & finish cycling liao so cant.

I have order the 3 tier 2ft tankset liao coming on Saturday.

----------


## eviltrain

lol, too much poison around. over flow system?

----------


## bai

> lol, too much poison around. over flow system?


The 3ft tankset middle tank emty not in use at all then top tier no tank.

----------


## eviltrain

oh i mean for your 3 tier 2x1 feet rack.

-3rd day of cycling-

----------


## bai

> oh i mean for your 3 tier 2x1 feet rack.
> 
> -3rd day of cycling-


Ya will be overflow system but will need to get 1 tank 2ft X 1.5ft for the bottom tier.

----------


## eviltrain

hope to see your thread of your set-up soon.  :Very Happy: 
maybe ask the moderator to start a << shrimp rack set-up>> forum too  :Grin:

----------


## goody992828

Wow congrats for the fine work bro... great handy man....

----------


## eviltrain

brother goody 
not really fine works la. just need to do more research, ideas from shifu in AQ and do alot of versions + dry runs ( took me 2-3 weeks ) just to "perfect" the overflow system.
anyway thanks for viewing and commenting  :Grin:

----------


## bai

> hope to see your thread of your set-up soon. 
> maybe ask the moderator to start a << shrimp rack set-up>> forum too


Mine dun have anything to show de...just from top tier to middle to bottom to canister to chiller then back to the top lor.

Not like urs so many DIY...me cant think so much de...lol

----------


## nikochan

I shouldnt have click this thread..

Poison dip dip liao la. 

Big room, lots of space, spare rack + Tanks. how?

I really like the Piping system. Damn impressive.  :Laughing:  :Well done:  :Well done: 

Might start mine soon also.. >.<

----------


## eviltrain

nikochan, 
i shall poison you in a week or two with my CRS in my tank. mua ha ha (bites his pinky) 
the pipe design i can teach you. anyone interested can look for me.  :Smile: 

how i wish i have a bigger room area like you. full height Shrimp rack :Grin: 

thanks for viewing and commenting :Grin:

----------


## bai

> nikochan, 
> i shall poison you in a week or two with my CRS in my tank. mua ha ha (bites his pinky) 
> the pipe design i can teach you. anyone interested can look for me. 
> 
> how i wish i have a bigger room area like you. full height Shrimp rack
> 
> thanks for viewing and commenting


Ya poison thread here...lol :Jump for joy: 

Me also have space....lol...all Tanks will be in my balcony which is big to put many 3 tier set....lol but pocket will have BIG Big hole..... :Exasperated:

----------


## eviltrain

:Crying:  i also wants more space~!~!~!

----------


## nasty12

> nikochan, 
> i shall poison you in a week or two with my CRS in my tank. mua ha ha (bites his pinky) 
> the pipe design i can teach you. anyone interested can look for me. 
> 
> how i wish i have a bigger room area like you. full height Shrimp rack
> 
> thanks for viewing and commenting





> i also wants more space~!~!~!


Bro Evil!

Your really Evil lor!!! want poison us more!!!
hehe anyways more remember to post Pics when your shrimps arrive!!!

----------


## eviltrain

Brother nasty12
If i'm evil, you are nasty. hahaha. 
Don't think will have new shrimps yet. should be transferring some shrimps over. may going Bangkok see if there's any good crs there.

----------


## bai

> Brother nasty12
> If i'm evil, you are nasty. hahaha. 
> Don't thing will have new shrimps yet. should be transferring some shrimps over. may going Bangkok see if there's any good crs there.


Wow Evil & Nasty in action....lol

Lucky I bai only....hehe :Blah:

----------


## praxis5624

This is a nice setup and I saw something similiar a few years ago here.

----------


## eviltrain

thanks praxis5624 for the comment, 
wow, someone did same setup before? haha, maybe i copy from him/her. 
anyway, some photos to show.

this is the top tank left side with 1 commando CRS


this is the bottom tank left side with 10 yellow commando shrimps.

----------


## goody992828

Wow finally some commando in action.... hope they survive thou.... 

The more I read your thread my hand got ichier..... how I wish I have the guts to go for this big project.... .but guess would still stay to my original plan, one 3ft tank with chiller for higher grade shrimp and one 2ft shrimp with fan for lower grade shrimp plus another 1.5ft tank for my apisto....

----------


## eviltrain

why not do a 2 x (3 feet partition tank) use 1 chiller and filter canister? more economy this way

----------


## bai

Do like me 3 tier 2ft tank overflow better can keep more & save space also....hehe (me now waiting for tank to come 2molo & buy canister b4 I can do this project) :Jump for joy:

----------


## eviltrain

true also, 3 tier 2 feet rack is less space consuming  :Grin:

----------


## goody992828

Hmm let see how it goes, maybe can consider to do as per what you guys do... by the way care to pm me where you guys get the 2ft 3tier rack? and what is teh cost.

----------


## eviltrain

brother goody, 
you can custom make at any tank makers, around 150 ba. i got mine 2nd hand.

----------


## goody992828

Oh! ok thanks for the info eviltrain bro... will first get permission from my CEO first... heee

----------


## eviltrain

just tell her you will be using a 2x1 feet area, lowest tier put chiller and external canister, top and middle put tanks :X

----------


## hoverfish

Swee! Nice setup thanks for knowledge sharing

----------


## eviltrain

thanks brother hoverfish for viewing, 
i'm trying to add more poison to the peoples here.  :Grin:

----------


## bai

yesterday I have clear the paint on the tank to start pasting black oyama maybe this weekend.

----------


## eviltrain

brother bai, 
more poison for the rest of the peoples here?

----------


## bai

With ur tank set can poison many ppl liao....lol

----------


## eviltrain

mine is small case la, 
surprisingly, i added 20 lower grade crs in and test the water parameter, all seems to be ok. 
will update more when i reach home tonight

----------


## nikochan

So how are the 20 CRS?

any picture update? >.<

poison poison poison.

----------


## monster_88

Something that has been bugging me, so I'll ask anyway. Does the size of the filter affects the time required for cycling a new tank? If you had used a smaller filter (say Eden 501) would it have taken longer? Just curious.  :Confused:

----------


## eviltrain

nikochan:
the 20 commando ( day 5 ) is still surviving. will take photo tonight

monster88:
this depends one size of canister and size of the tank.
who will use a eden 501 on a 5 feet tank ?
or a 2222 on a 1 feet cube tank. 
normally people will match the size of the tank and canister.

----------


## eviltrain

i have moved all my CRS and TWFR from my 3 feet tank into my shrimp rack over the weekend. will be fixing up another 2 feet at the top of the 3 tier rack. that means one more overflow pipe to make. Out of the 20 commando CRS, 1 bellied last week. :Grin:  

hardware of shrimp rack Alpha to date
Resun CL450( kept at 24C )
3 numbers of 2 feet tank ( 1 normal, 2 partitioned )
1 set of over flow pipe connected to undergravel panel 
Jebo canister 1150LpH and Rena XP1 950 LpH

Shrimps
100 plus CRS of different grades 
200 plus TWFR of different size ( shrimplets more )
10 yellow shrimps 

Flora
US fissden
Hornwart
mini pelia
Frogbits
mini salvia

and for those who are interested in how my overflow pipe works 
YouTube- Video052.mp4

thanks for viewing

----------


## dnsfpl

wow nicely done

you are using UGF with canister, what is the purpose of the overflow pipe?

thanks

----------


## eviltrain

the over flow pipe is to link up all 3 tanks together. sharing the same water parameters, it will be like a 6 x 1 x 1 feet tank or 3 x 2 x 1 feet tank.
thanks for viewing

----------


## dnsfpl

is it the same if you pipe all the 3 tank using UGF to 1 inlet of the canister?

i am confuse haha

----------


## eviltrain

yes same but, the over flow pipes are to prevent the water from flooding my bed room just in case there's a black out.

----------


## eviltrain

-Some Photos Updates-

my messy room and my decom-ed 3 feet

my messy shrimp rack corner

feeding time ( middle tank, partition 1, higher grades are housed here waiting for the top tank to finish )

middle tank,partition 1 FTS 

middle tank, partition 2 FTS ( lower grades, BDS are housed here )

bottom tank, partition 1 FTS

bottom tank, partition 2 FTS

sorry for the mess, haha  :Opps:

----------


## eviltrain

-updates-
empty my 3 feet tank and found the bristle worm around 8 cm long.  :Shocked: 
washed the soil in the 3 feet with old water now dripping dry.
saw 2 bellied CRS ( one S grade, one snow white ) in middle tank partition 1.

phrase of the day
-if nothing is spoil, don't fix it-

----------


## bai

I like the 2nd last pic branchy...May I know wat moss is on it & where u got it from.

----------


## eviltrain

its us fissden tied on the bog wood. took me 4-5 hours to tie finish  :Opps: 
got it from NA. really look like a small tree.

i temporary place it there first, until i finish fixing up the top tank.

----------


## jojoe

You are really Evil....

Your DIY concept are perfect.. 




> i have moved all my CRS and TWFR from my 3 feet tank into my shrimp rack over the weekend. will be fixing up another 2 feet at the top of the 3 tier rack. that means one more overflow pipe to make. Out of the 20 commando CRS, 1 bellied last week. 
> 
> hardware of shrimp rack Alpha to date
> Resun CL450( kept at 24C )
> 3 numbers of 2 feet tank ( 1 normal, 2 partitioned )
> 1 set of over flow pipe connected to undergravel panel 
> Jebo canister 1150LpH and Rena XP1 950 LpH
> 
> Shrimps
> ...

----------


## eviltrain

haha, brother jojoe
Mine is 5% of your full evil plan only. Yours is the most poisonous. when can i go to your open house? hee hee 
thanks for your comments  :Grin: 

my beta might be another 3 tier,2 tanks on the top, bottom for the filters and chiller

----------


## Gexrian

You really are DIY expert.
Thanks fo rthe sharing although I dont get certain parts. 
Btw should take a picture of the bristle worm  :Razz:

----------


## eviltrain

thanks Gexrian,
i like to do hands on stuffs, kind of like a handy man at home and like to fix stuffs ( i'm just lousy in clearing my room, haha )
the bristle worm look just like what Shrimpong got. pending collection already haha.
thanks for viewing :Grin:

----------


## bai

tie urself ah......wow I havent try how to tie b4 and also dun really know how to tie.....lol

----------


## eviltrain

yapz, all tie by myself. you want i can tie for you, for a price  :Grin:

----------


## bai

> yapz, all tie by myself. you want i can tie for you, for a price


lol....how much to tie that for me??? I provide the branchy & fisseden ah?? let me know if price ok may ask u help....hehehe :Jump for joy:

----------


## eviltrain

you have to get a your own preference of wood first wor.

----------


## goody992828

Wow Bro eviltrain

Finally done up , great works..... looking forward for your third tank....

----------


## eviltrain

still thinking using full undergravel system or what lei. haha

----------


## eviltrain

-some updates-

cleared up my room before fixing up the new tank.

moved my 3 feet tank out ( glass tank collected by someone, stand for my father to put his plants )



neater now? hee hee

----------


## madnugget

yes yes! definitely!

----------


## Cross

Hey eviltrain want to point out something about your chiller placement.
is the back of your chiller facing the wall? Need at least 1 ft away to prevent overheating

----------


## eviltrain

brother Cross,
thanks for reminding me and viewing my thread. all along i thought only 6 inches is needed. guess i need to diy a box to exhaust the warm air out. 
-more diy for me-

----------


## goody992828

propbably best to fit a small fan to cool down the chiller when kick in. This will have better air circulation. just my 2 cents

----------


## eviltrain

ya, i added a dymax fan as exhaust to suck " out " the heated air out of the window. will improvise on it more while i brainstorming for more better idea.

----------


## kian

eviltrain. you are really king of DIY, your tank setup system is the most complex todate.

----------


## eviltrain

haha, complexity is not really recommended
thanks for viewing.

----------


## eviltrain

feeding time!!!!

----------


## bai

wow so many crs.....how i wish I have so many.

Have start my new project, today going to fix u the connection to the chiller. But yesterday found out that 1 missing rainbar for my 2215 which I bought from NA on Monday later going to call them, hope they dun denied lor.

----------


## eviltrain

brother bai,
maybe you can try call them up about this situation first. a new set of NA also cost five dollars nia.

----------


## goody992828

Hi Bro eviltrain

What chiller & canister are you using? I am trying to get a Healia 300A with eheim 2028, but not sure does this fits? Care to advise? Thanks!

----------


## eviltrain

woot! you getting a 600 litres tank? 
actually it depends on your tank size. i'm using Resun CL- 450 with Jebo 1050 LPH canister. they are actually link up in series with a Rena XP1 ( just in case i don't have enough head to flow to the top tank, its not switch on and wouldn't it be nice to have a extra canister for more place for BB to grow )

need to insulate all the pipings and tanks with styrofoam and insulation pipes soon.

----------


## mikeang

Hi,

I noticed the tanks are just beside your bed. How do you sleep with the lights and the noise generated by the chiller, the pump etc? Are there any danger of sleeping with CO2 gas so near?

Anyway, looks very nice.

----------


## eviltrain

haha, i will just get myself sleepy from looking at the shrimps every night. Joking. i'm a heavy sleeper, so there's not much problem with the noise. my pumps and chiller are quite quiet to me. water splashing is very minimal. i'm not introducing CO2 into the tank yet. and my CO2 tank is actually quite small ( 1-2 litre?) storing it one corner first until i finish setting up the whole rack. 
anyway, thanks for viewing and comment  :Grin:

----------


## harrynkl

See your tank make me wanted to do upgrading project for my cherrys and guppy. now in two minds 'faint' :Exasperated:

----------


## eviltrain

hi harrymkl,
you need some more poison. you are not being poison deep enough. haha
thanks for viewing and commenting

----------


## bai

now i having a headache liao....the flowrate very strong my 2nd & bottom tank now think how to reduce the flowrate.....Haiz :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:

----------


## eviltrain

there should be a way to decrease the flow rate by closing one of the knob of the ehiem quick release connector ( REMEMBER NOT ALL ) fine tune it to suit the flow rate of your preference.

----------


## BFG

Eviltrain, why not raise the chiller a bit higher and vent out the hot air through your window? Better that way.

----------


## eviltrain

Boss BFG,
will try out tonight if there's any difference  :Grin:

----------


## harrynkl

> hi harrymkl,
> you need some more poison. you are not being poison deep enough. haha
> thanks for viewing and commenting


 :Blah:  :Blah: Will find a cure

----------


## eviltrain

yesh, the cure is to setup a new tank~!

----------


## harrynkl

this take time to plan if want to upgrade to condo size, need to seek permit and approval  :Laughing:

----------


## eviltrain

need ideas can ask me anytime  :Grin:

----------


## harrynkl

> need ideas can ask me anytime


now consultant and adviser, hope no per hour charges

----------


## eviltrain

don't worry la, i just like to share my experiences for the making of this 3 tier 2 feet tank.

----------


## hoverfish

Nice really excited to see the final result!

----------


## eviltrain

haha, now waiting for the top tank to finish cycling.
i will be fixing up another over flow pipe in order to connect the 3 tanks together.

----------


## goody992828

> haha, now waiting for the top tank to finish cycling.
> i will be fixing up another over flow pipe in order to connect the 3 tanks together.


Bro eviltrain

Does that mean you are running all three tank with one canister & a chiller.

----------


## eviltrain

yap, actually 1 jebo(on), 1 rena xp1(off) and a chiller ( on of course )

----------


## goody992828

> yap, actually 1 jebo(on), 1 rena xp1(off) and a chiller ( on of course )


So guess the Rena is a spare set? in case jebo take a day off?

----------


## eviltrain

Actually i want to run using the rena, but seems that there's not enough head to the top tank. so might as well use back the jebo ( which i was using for the 3 feet ) extra canister, extra BB  :Grin:

----------


## goody992828

Hey Bro eviltrain

Since you are the handyman consultant I have a thought that need to consult you but must be FOC...., not sure if this works? 

What if you drill a hole below your tank just under the undergravel filter. The hole will be fitted with a piping with a open/closed tap. Once you need to change water, just fit a hose at the out let and open the tap, this will help to drain out all the dirt and also act as a suction to suck down all debrit from teh surface of the substrate without any danger of sucking out shrimplets accidentlly. But not sure will this also suck out all the good BB.... just my 2 cents thought.

----------


## eviltrain

woot, good idea, but what i will be worry about is some itchy hands go and turn on when you are not around, and make that room a swimming pool?
that way, all the water will be drained out of the tank.
if you wants this kind of setting, you can always add a layer of ceramic rings or BB homes at the bottom of the tank.
maybe this schematic will be more clear
bottom of tank -> layer ceramic rings -> netting -> larger soil - smaller soil -> surface of soil.
if i think of something else, i will update here.
if not, go start your shrimp rack thread!  :Grin:

----------


## goody992828

> woot, good idea, but what i will be worry about is some itchy hands go and turn on when you are not around, and make that room a swimming pool?
> that way, all the water will be drained out of the tank.
> if you wants this kind of setting, you can always add a layer of ceramic rings or BB homes at the bottom of the tank.
> maybe this schematic will be more clear
> bottom of tank -> layer ceramic rings -> netting -> larger soil - smaller soil -> surface of soil.
> if i think of something else, i will update here.
> if not, go start your shrimp rack thread!


 
Hahaha sure I am being posion deep deep liao. Very soon will see my own thread....

----------


## eviltrain

i will happy to answer in your thread  :Grin:

----------


## bai

> Hahaha sure I am being posion deep deep liao. Very soon will see my own thread....


faster I wan to see ur setup also.....hehe

----------


## BFG

> What if you drill a hole below your tank just under the undergravel filter. The hole will be fitted with a piping with a open/closed tap. Once you need to change water, just fit a hose at the out let and open the tap, this will help to drain out all the dirt and also act as a suction to suck down all debrit from teh surface of the substrate without any danger of sucking out shrimplets accidentlly. But not sure will this also suck out all the good BB.... just my 2 cents thought.


No need to have a tap, a hose is all you need and beside having to install the tap might use more of the budget of having this setup. With a tap, there's no guarantee it will not leak.

----------


## nikochan

Bro i've tried building one of the overflow piping system. it somehow doesnt seem to work. can you pm/msn/email me?

[email protected]

----------


## goody992828

> i will happy to answer in your thread


Haha thanks bro 




> faster I wan to see ur setup also.....hehe


Sure sure bro bai..... 
But will be quite behind you man... yours alreayd start running ...mine still hunting for equipment.....




> No need to have a tap, a hose is all you need and beside having to install the tap might use more of the budget of having this setup. With a tap, there's no guarantee it will not leak.


Thanks bro BFG 
will take your input into consideration during my setup

----------


## eviltrain

woot~
i'm back from malaysia, how was jojoe's gathering going? i promise that next time i will go.
nikochan, i have added you in my msn.
brother goody, hurry up~! you are slowing down.  :Grin:

----------


## goody992828

Ok Ok, trying to play catch up....hahahha , but still need to wait for my need house to be ready

----------


## eviltrain

will be fixing up my overflow pipe system MARK III (watch too much Ironman ) this week or the next. 
my Mark I is a faliure
Mark II is doing well ( able to cope with around 1000 litres per hour 
Hope that my Mark III will be able to cope with more than 1200 Litres per hour

----------


## bai

> will be fixing up my overflow pipe system MARK III (watch too much Ironman ) this week or the next. 
> my Mark I is a faliure
> Mark II is doing well ( able to cope with around 1000 litres per hour 
> Hope that my Mark III will be able to cope with more than 1200 Litres per hour


Wow another DIY or new setup?

----------


## eviltrain

no la, just the same overflow system la. maybe better design

----------


## bai

> no la, just the same overflow system la. maybe better design


Thought u setting up another rack....lol :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## eviltrain

hee hee. i settle this rack first then say. need to find the same rack design. saw one at sam fish shop at marine parade, but its not for sale. sad. :Sad:

----------


## goody992828

Wah bro, don't run too fast, I am too old to play catch up ....hahah

----------


## harrynkl

:Shocked:  more chemical warfare  :Laughing:  kana poison

----------


## eviltrain

one of my bellied snow white pass away last night, leaving me with 10+ eggs ( with eye~~ ) so i tried to hatch them artificially by remove them from the mama's belly using pen knife and toothpick. wish me luck on hatching them.

----------


## bai

> one of my bellied snow white pass away last night, leaving me with 10+ eggs ( with eye~~ ) so i tried to hatch them artificially by remove them from the mama's belly using pen knife and toothpick. wish me luck on hatching them.


How r u going to artifically hatch them?? Take the eggs out the add air stone?

----------


## eviltrain

i took them out from the body and place them in a test tube filled with tank water. Then i place the test tube in the tank hanging on the side. change the water twice everyday. 
hai.....

----------


## goody992828

Wow Bro eviltrain

Sad to hear that :Crying: , but you using pen knife  :Shocked:  does is slid the ege and causes demages?

Anyway wish you good luck in hatching them

----------


## eviltrain

i used those art knife to do the operation. this morning still see no problem with the eggs before i left for work. later will report again

----------


## bai

I think u will need to have air circulation as u see the shrimp mama always faning their eggs. 

I maybe wrong pls correct me if need be. 

Tks :Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

correct, nothing wrong. just wants to try out this if it can be worked out.

----------


## bigfthing

Wow! you all got super eyes lah! I can hardly see, don't say count the eggs!!! And Bro, you can perform surgery like that! Amazing! Anyways, hope they hatch!

----------


## eviltrain

Not super eye la, just cross your eyes a bit more and you can see clearly ( note : i'm not cross-eyed )
thanks for your blessing

----------


## eviltrain

some update
saw another bellied last night. 
now there's 2 bellied in the tank. 
around 10 CRS eggs under rain bar in netting. 
-don't fix anything unless spoil-

----------


## monster_88

Bro,
How is your MarkIII coming along? Can't wait to see your improvement  :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

hi monster88,
my mark III is on hold due to lack of sleep, rushing for work recently. 
the top tank has been cycling for the pass 2 weeks already. changed 1/2 of the water in the top tank. 
some beauties in my rack now.








enjoy and thanks for viewing

----------


## eviltrain

i will be getting some led light bulb from dealextream. anyone has any idea if this led light bulb is equivalent to how many watt T5 light? 
- 84*1210 white Ultra bright LED emitters
- Rated voltage: 85~265V
- Lumen: 588 LM
- Color temperature: 6000~6500K
- E27 connector
i might need 2 or 3 per rack.
thanks for the help.

----------


## BFG

Alan, it's 6w only.

----------


## eviltrain

i thought it suppose to be as bright as a 40 watt pl light?

----------


## eviltrain

some photo updates.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Alan

I didnt see or notice your thread till now!

Wow! you did an amazing DIY overflow piping system.  :Well done: 

Can you help me create one for my 4ft paludarium..waterfall,filtering system and pipiing system for me? :Razz:  Maybe perharps I show you my design in CAD of my piping system? I 've pondering to create a fast flow stream within ..will be using 2000l/hr or 2500l/hr pump to create fast flow stream.

well done bro...will expected to see more pictures after you beautify your room. :Razz:

----------


## eviltrain

thanks eddy for the comment and viewing.
i love your huge project as well. everyday awaits for new progress. 
i have send my email to you thru PM. will try to help but no promise that it will look great. heehee

----------


## eviltrain

here's my 10 cm diameter by 11 cm height ( 800ml ) micro tank in office that i recently "setup"
bottom layer with ceramic ring ( from establish filter )
ada soil 2.5cm height
flora : US fissiden on mesh 
fauna : 1 bristle worm and seed shrimps

----------


## eviltrain

finally spent whole day today fix up the over flow mark III. will be taking photo tomorrow and post at night. this time the top rack will be 2 x 1 x 1 without any partition, same with undergravel system link up with over flow system to middle tank. 
Schematic
outlet of chiller->
rainbar->
tank 1 ->
undergravel panel 1->
overflow pipe 1->
tank 2->
undergravel panel 2->
overflow pipe 2->
tank 3->
undergravel panel 3->
inlet of canister->
outlet of canister->
inlet of chiller->
outlet of chiller->

Hardware to date:
Jebo 1500lph external canister
Resun CL450
3 numbers of 2x1x1 feet tank ( 2 partitioned )
ADA Amazonia Soil II - 1 1/2 packet used
2 number of Cheapo lightset with 24watt T5 light each ( for tank 2 and tank 3 )
still looking for a 2nd hand 2 feet light set for tank 1.

thats all for tonight, thanks for viewing

----------


## binniez

Bro, i have been looking for the tree like drift wood that you have in your first picture. Been looking high and low.. Would you please tell me where to get it? Been wanting to tie a drift wood such as this piece with weeping moss as center piece.. Would appreciate your advise..

----------


## eviltrain

i dug the bogwood pile for this piece at NA. try your luck. on piece cost around 10-15 dollars

----------


## binniez

I went to NA & several places too.. Unable to find such a beautiful piece.. Haha.. Just have to try my luck again.. Thanks bro Alan.. Nice set up u have there!  :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

welcome, i really love that bogwood. one of the best i ever found, still can't find a theme for it yet. i will just let the fissiden grow on it first. 
if you want i still got another pieace, not as pretty as this one but not bad looking.

----------


## eviltrain

i have receive this light from Hong Kong. haha, more DIY for me.

some small diy i did for my tank. 


i just use a piece of acrylic bend around 2 cm at the top at right angle, paste all 3 digital themometer on the outside. then i stuff the 2 cm under the styrofoam board of the top tier tank. ( don't mind the 1st reading, its not link up with the middle and bottom tank yet.)



this is something i make for artificial hatching of fertilized eggs. the float is actually a styrofoam board with a hole cut in the center. then i place a tea strainer with extra fine holes which sit nicely on the hole of the sytrofoam board.



my US fissden bogwood tree. 



close up.

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## bai

I really like your branchy with fissiden. see till buay ta han. :Grin:

----------


## jojoe

Bro, now your setup look more perfect... Well done

----------


## eviltrain

brother bai, try tie your own fissiden tree la, then you will stop drooling.

thanks brother jojoe for your comment. hee hee. not really perfect la. still go problem here and there de.

----------


## binniez

Swee! If only i can find one like yours i tie long ago already.. Haha.. But i will tie weeping moss~ =X

----------


## binniez

In fact saw one at chaktuchak that time.. But seems abit crazy to carry driftwood back to singapore so i gave it a miss.. Truly regret till now..  :Crying:

----------


## eviltrain

the moral of the story, don't ever miss your chance.
that time when i saw this bogwood at NA, i quickly search the stack for similar ones. but nothing beats this driftwood. quickly buy and get some us fissiden. bring home and tie.

----------


## eviltrain

what to do when your clear plastic pipe start to have algae build up?


i place a nerite horn snail in the right side of the over flow pipe and they happily cleaned up the pipe for me ( there's no snail in the left side to compare. )

thank for viewing

----------


## eviltrain

i have actually link up all 3 tanks with the canister and chiller. 

hereby declare my shrimp rack is up and running~

sneak preview.

hee hee
thanks for viewing
-5 more post to 888-

----------


## bai

Y your top tier tank looks like dusty....your 3 tank running is the 2 tank and another at the side?

----------


## eviltrain

its not dusty, its the condense water outside the top tank  :Grin: 
the rack is all link up, the 1 feet cube is for iwagumi scape

----------


## bigfthing

Brobro! sorry hijack your thread abit! Need help on catching the dragonfly like alien creature i discover in my tank last night! I just got a baby boom of around 50 CRS this week so don't no how to handle that creature! Seems difficult to catch with all the plant inside & with all those new shrimplets, don't dare to use chemical! How how??? HELP...

----------


## eviltrain

i guess you have to sit in front of your tank to wait for the right moment to catch that bugger.

----------


## eviltrain

yeah~ 888post~

.some update. i move 4 SS-SSS grade crs to to top tank. wake up this morning and they seems happy in there. 

.temperature of the tanks
top - 23
middle-24
bottom - 24.8

.my chiller is now set at 24. 

.need to get a external canister or external pump to help push the water up to the top tank as my flow rate now is miserable.

----------


## bigfthing

Present for you Bro! Got the Bugger!!! caught it with a tong.

----------


## eviltrain

power la. pass to me lei. my damselfly nymph is lonely in the shot glass.

----------


## bigfthing

I throw it away far from my tank after torturing it with snail remover solution but it seems to be still alife after 30 minutes!!! Horrible creature! Why would you want to keep it? I should have put it up for adoption!

----------


## eviltrain

aww.. sadded. the one living in the shot glass is now feeding on flatworms that i caught from my shrimp rack. quite fun looking at them.

----------


## bigfthing

You Sicko! I hope there's no more in my tank! But if i find anymore i donate to you for sure! I think my crs babies are cuter!

----------


## BFG

Eviltrain, how is the led light? Was it bright as you've hoped?

----------


## eviltrain

yesh i used it on my 1 feet cube tank for now. brighter than 24 watt T5HO. 
1 feet cube

----------


## eviltrain

> You Sicko! I hope there's no more in my tank! But if i find anymore i donate to you for sure! I think my crs babies are cuter!


hee hee, need some distraction for some times mah.

----------


## BFG

> yesh i used it on my 1 feet cube tank for now. brighter than 24 watt T5HO. 
> 1 feet cube


Is it really 6w as advertised?

----------


## David Moses Heng

May I ask how much is the led light?

----------


## eviltrain

price and spec is indicated in the link below 

6 watt led light <---- link

- 84*1210 white Ultra bright LED emitters
- Rated voltage: 85~265V
- Lumen: 588 LM
- Color temperature: 6000~6500K
- E27 connector

normally LEDs don't consume as much power like T5 light unless its those CREE or high power LEDs. the best of all, its E27 screw type.

----------


## binniez

> You Sicko! I hope there's no more in my tank! But if i find anymore i donate to you for sure! I think my crs babies are cuter!


Erm, if you happen to find one in your tank, chances are there are a few more.. Good advise would be to throw out all the wood you have, inspect your plants and moss.. Coz there might be eggs still in the wood waiting to hatch.. They don't normally come in a single one.

----------


## bigfthing

OH MY GOD!! That's not good news! OK i'll think about it! I am hoping the shrimplets could grow up 1st without disturbing them... damn...brother, still interested in adoption! haha

----------


## eviltrain

haha, sure thing.  :Very Happy:  thanks in advance.

-some updates-
i just bought over some shrimps. now happily swimming in my shrimp rack. all 3 tank is filled.

----------


## madnugget

hows your diy led going on =)

----------


## bai

> haha, sure thing.  thanks in advance.
> 
> -some updates-
> i just bought over some shrimps. now happily swimming in my shrimp rack. all 3 tank is filled.


Wow bought some shrim liao ah...Any update of pic of the new purchase. :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

hee hee haven't got chance to take nice photos of them yet. busy grading them after adjusting them into the tank. hee hee around 100 pcs from c->sss

----------


## bai

> hee hee haven't got chance to take nice photos of them yet. busy grading them after adjusting them into the tank. hee hee around 100 pcs from c->sss


wow :Shocked:  100 pcs so rich to buy so many. me poor thing only buy 5 to 10  :Embarassed:  :Opps: at a time. :Sad:

----------


## eviltrain

your 5 - 10 cost at least 30 dollar each lei. hahaha not like mine.

----------


## nasty12

Bro your pocket getting bigger =D
UPLOAD MORE PICS!!!!! lol

----------


## eviltrain

no la, just got the chance nia  :Very Happy:  hee hee.
i will upload the photos later.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bai

> your 5 - 10 cost at least 30 dollar each lei. hahaha not like mine.


where got 30 each. :Grin:  not so ex de lor mai ke ke la u richer then me. :Blah:

----------


## eviltrain

no lor. your project at least 2 times bigger than me.

----------


## eviltrain

okie, here's the long awaits photos.



full shrimp rack shot. Each tank is luminated by 24 watt T5HO lights




top tank : 
all the SS and SSS grades CRS/BDS are up here. 20 numbers
the pile of mess there is mineral rock.



middle tank : 
right side are those A, S super white and red
left side are those B, C CRS/BDS
estimated around 60-70 numbers total



bottom tank :
right side consist of tiger shrimps with a bit of blue. 8 numbers
left side consist of solid black and white BDS. esitmated around 20-30 numbers




heart of the rack system, Jet -3378 and Resun CL450 set at 24 degree C. now i'm worrying about not enough flow rate. 



top tank us fissiden tree which took me 4 hours over 2 days to tie. brother Bai and Nasty12, like it?



middle tank right side. all US fissiden. the one in the middle is "Mini Fissiden", waiting for it to show its mini-ness tied 3 weeks back, growing very slowly.



middle tank left side. US fissiden on mesh / mini pelia on driftwoods



bottom tank right side. Frog Bits, Mini Salvia, US fissiden on meshs and driftwoods.




bottom tank left side. All US Fissiden on meshes and driftwoods


-more up close shrimp shots coming up-

----------


## eviltrain

here's some up close shrimp shot taken using my DIY marco lens on N81



SSS


SS "Double Hino"



S? SS? Full Hino



one of my solid Black and White BDS. (sorry my camera phone does not justify its colour) 



another BDS.



my TWFR auntie ang ang. 

-thanks for viewing and support-

----------


## bai

wow keep making me buay ta han on ur us fissiden tree ah. :Grin:  put in my tank better.....hehe :Blah:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## nasty12

YOUR EVIL LOR!!! Ask us to see the fissiden tree!
next time when i have more tanks then ask you to help me tie :Grin:  mauhahahh




> wow keep making me buay ta han on ur us fissiden tree ah. put in my tank better.....hehe


ya la!!! bro we saw in half and share!  :Grin:

----------


## bai

> YOUR EVIL LOR!!! Ask us to see the fissiden tree!
> next time when i have more tanks then ask you to help me tie mauhahahh
> 
> 
> 
> ya la!!! bro we saw in half and share!


Ya also can then we put it behind like fissiden tree wall. :Grin:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## eviltrain

wah, all the evil guys are out. where's goody?

----------


## BFG

Hey Eviltrain, it seems there's a market for fissiden tree! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## eviltrain

yapz. but its very tedious to tie one nice bogwood. i'm still looking around for similar or better root system of bogwood roots for my next tree.

----------


## bigfthing

Oooh Bro! LOOKING GOOD!!!! Hope you get baby boom soon!!!

----------


## eviltrain

hope so, waiting to see them flying around in the tank. 

anyone have extra external powerhead with head max of 2.3metres for sale?

----------


## bai

> hope so, waiting to see them flying around in the tank. 
> 
> anyone have extra external powerhead with head max of 2.3metres for sale?


Bro go buy Ehiem 1250 lor should be enough to pump to that height.

----------


## eviltrain

wah, very expensive wor. maybe get another cheapo canister as main. then jet canister as dummy for more media

----------


## bigfthing

Bro Y618 had a Jebo with 5 compartments at a promotional rate of 70 bucks only! Check it out! But im still not going shooping with you! hehe

----------


## eviltrain

wah, yishun lei, that is far for me. thank for the information anyway.
why don't shop together scared that we get CGS ( Crystal Green Shrimp ) instead of CRS ah?

----------


## bai

> wah, very expensive wor. maybe get another cheapo canister as main. then jet canister as dummy for more media


Check in the forum lor. There maybe bro selling the Ehiem 1250 pump. I using Ehiem 1260 (2400L/H)to pump up to 2m height flowrate too strong.

----------


## eviltrain

brother bai, 
thanks for your PM.

----------


## bai

> brother bai, 
> thanks for your PM.


Np...so they still have the pump for sales?

----------


## eviltrain

nope wor. now got people selling 3 day old @ 115

----------


## bai

> nope wor. now got people selling 3 day old @ 115


If I happen to see anyone recently post and is cheap I will PM or sms u.

----------


## eviltrain

haha, maybe i will get another canister. just to be more kiasu, running 3 tanks with 2 canister ( 1dummy ) and 1 chiller.
i will be getting a canister next week and fill it up with ceramic rings ( more media for BB growth ). the chiller will move to the top of the 2 tier rack with the exhaust facing out the window.

----------


## madnugget

Y618 isnt that far now!! take circle line and you will be there in no time =D it takes the same time to travel to c328 if i'm not wrong

----------


## Aquarubies

Hey eviltrain bro, i'm here to ask you some questions again. Pardon me

1. Did you DIY your rain bar unit? It looks like a PVC pipe with drilled holes And how did you attach it to your tank? (Looks very sturdy) 

I'm still trying to figure out how to setup my tank. Need some professional advice from you.

----------


## nasty12

Hehe Alan,

Think you can provide professional services to people soon liao =D




> Hey eviltrain bro, i'm here to ask you some questions again. Pardon me
> 
> 1. Did you DIY your rain bar unit? It looks like a PVC pipe with drilled holes And how did you attach it to your tank? (Looks very sturdy) 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how to setup my tank. Need some professional advice from you.

----------


## Aquarubies

> Hehe Alan,
> 
> Think you can provide professional services to people soon liao =D


 
hey bro nasty12 Haha...anyone free to comment and advise me.. Really newbie on shrimps.you can help me too :Smile: .

----------


## eviltrain

haha, i'm not professional la  :Embarassed:  . still learning from all the " lao jiao " here. it really depends on what you need for your setup. don't make it too complicated. maybe you can start your thread about your tank and everyone will try to give you the best advice you need.

----------


## eviltrain

haha, there's a phrase to describe Singaporean " singapore lang beh sai or lor " ( singaporean cannot be praised ) went home with a minor overflow of the top tank. found out that the overflow pipe for the top tank has leak. air went inside and hinder the flow. so i stop the canister for around 1/2 hour to pvc glue the parts back. 
-shrimp rearing is a tiring hobby but i like-

----------


## bai

Tiring Hobby meh? Maybe is DIY make u tiring la. :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

haha. bo bian, i feel weird with my tank drilled. i "trust" my DIY overflow better. hee hee

----------


## bai

> haha. bo bian, i feel weird with my tank drilled. i "trust" my DIY overflow better. hee hee


Ur tank maker do they drill hole? Wats their address and contact. Cos I maybe redoing my tank soon. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

huh? ur 3 feet de ah? 
here's their details
CORAL REEF AQUARIUM MANUFACTURER PTE LTD
Block 1009 Eunos Ave 6 #01-02 (Eunos Ind Park) 
Singapore 409621 
Tel : (65) 68417357 
Fax : (65) 68426861 
Email : [email protected]

----------


## bai

> huh? ur 3 feet de ah? 
> here's their details
> CORAL REEF AQUARIUM MANUFACTURER PTE LTD
> Block 1009 Eunos Ave 6 #01-02 (Eunos Ind Park) 
> Singapore 409621 
> Tel : (65) 68417357 
> Fax : (65) 68426861 
> Email : [email protected]


Tks for the info. I will think how to redo my tankset 1st then call them up to check on the price. :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

welcome, i'm glad to help out  :Very Happy:

----------


## eviltrain

> Hey eviltrain bro, i'm here to ask you some questions again. Pardon me
> 
> 1. Did you DIY your rain bar unit? It looks like a PVC pipe with drilled holes And how did you attach it to your tank? (Looks very sturdy) 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how to setup my tank. Need some professional advice from you.


erm... i never attach the pipe to the tank. i remove the rain bar because its making weird noise due to the water pressure and the air. now the pipe just flow to each tank. i will be taking updated photo as soon as i fix in the new canister, move my chiller up and maybe add a pump.

----------


## insider

Yea eviltrain bro, looking forward to the new setup. I been thinking of creating a setup just like you but still lack the experience hope will have chance to visit you.

----------


## eviltrain

hahaha... can got chance de. i have all the diy tools. maybe need to buy pipes only. slowly get your stuffs and do it lor

----------


## insider

Thank eviltrain, when visiting you do impart me all your skills and knowledge. Hope can arrange a date soon. Hehe..

----------


## eviltrain

sure, no problem. one of the evenings or weekend afternoon also can

----------


## insider

How do i contact you?

----------


## eviltrain

my contact is 9o45o543.  :Very Happy:

----------


## insider

Alright bro i added you in my contact, shall contact you during weekends. Hope you are free by than. =D

----------


## eviltrain

try to la.

----------


## eviltrain

for those who is interested around how much my shrimp rack used to set up, here's the break down.( all in SGD )

3 tier 2 feet rack - ( 2nd hand, with two 5plan : 70 )

2 customised 2 x1 x 1 feet tanks from my tank maker ( 70 )

1 ocean free 2 x 1 x 1 feet tank ( 23 )

3 pieace of long glass 58.5cm x 5cm x 0.5 cm for the soil partition ( 12 )

ADA Amazonia II soil 2 packets ( used 1.5 packets only for volume of 60 x 20 x 5 cm per tank )

Jet 3688 Filter + Resun CL450 from previous setup ( will be adding a Atman 1200 external filter, chiller change to Teco 15 when i fix the problem )

Lights : 3 numbers of T5HO 24 watt for each tank. ( around 100 because the top rack is using magnum lighset )

Undergravel panel ( i used 7 piece for 3 tanks. each 1 dollar ) 

plastic pipings ( joints and straight pipes ) for the whole shrimp rack over flow system including failed prototype ( 30 dollars )

miscellaneous : tools for all DIY ( around 30-40 dollars ) 

satisfactory upon completion : Priceless

some ideas after completing :
just need to find the right stuffs at the right time. 
stock them up and construct. 
don't rush.
if possible, bigger rack will be cheaper over all ( equipment wise )

thanks for viewing

these are the basic calculation. not including livestock and plants.

- 1000 post -

----------


## MrsBullterrier08

Thumbs upz!  :Grin:  :Well done:

----------


## eviltrain

thanks sister for the comment  :Very Happy:

----------


## bigfthing

Evilbro! Thanks for teaching me how to paste picture, now i vandalize everywhere possible haha! Can you also tell me how you chabge the tiltle below our nickname? I also just want to be beginner leh!

----------


## eviltrain

go play around in the user CP. its there.

----------


## insider

Your breakdown make it easy for all to understand. Thanks for the post.

----------


## eviltrain

don't thanks me, i'm trying to poison more people to do rack set up. haha

----------


## binniez

I am poisoned by your mini tree at the moment.. =X

----------


## eviltrain

haha i think i can start tying US fissiden tree as part time liao

----------


## BFG

> haha i think i can start tying US fissiden tree as part time liao


Told you there's a market for this. In the future, I expect to see a well known lfs start to sell them too!

----------


## eviltrain

from what i know, the well known LFS has already started a few "trees" liao. but the price is expensive.

----------


## bai

Then you tying some to sell us at a affordable price la..... :Grin:  :Jump for joy:  
We are all waiting for you. :Blah:

----------


## eviltrain

i need the number of bro who wants to buy from me first mah. if not i make 2 or 3 more then post on marketplace to put on sale.
another way is the bro buys the bogwood and pass to me, i tie liao and charge for a fee for the us fissiden and workmenship.

----------


## eviltrain

some "poisonous" photos to share 

feeding time!

all rushing for the food

one of my solid white no entry hino

almost SSS

tigers having supper together

another almost SSS

my A ans S with the fire reds ( sorry, the photo cannot justify its redness )

my mini pelia, tied 2 months back.

i love the solidness in the white

1/2 white legs

my SS/SSS grade tank

thanks for viewing

----------


## bai

See you post the branchy again to poison us....cant take it anymore faster some us some.

I wan it for my new setup. :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

okie , thats order number 1. haha. you wants to buy the bog wood and wants me tie or i randomly pick one sell you?

----------


## bai

You have to let us know the price for the service 1st ma. 

Like something below:

1. Price of tying only (bogwood & fissiden to be provided by your own)

2. Price of tying & provide bogwood (fissiden to be provided by your own)

3. Price of tying & provide fissiden (bogwood to be provided by your own)

4. Price of tying & providing All item.

Mod if above post not allow kindly delete.

Thank you

----------


## eviltrain

that also depends on difficulty of the bogwood wor. haha

----------


## goody992828

Wah sia, very nice shrimp lei... can pass some to me not?

----------


## madnugget

wow bro.. your mini pelia grow so much already!

----------


## eviltrain

> Wah sia, very nice shrimp lei... can pass some to me not?


if i got "excess " la mua hahaha.

bro madnugget, that is one part of the of 5 piece of driftwood with mini pelia :X

----------


## bai

> that also depends on difficulty of the bogwood wor. haha


maybe you can input the price range. :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

erm.. tree like bogwood + us fissiden + workmanship = around 50-60 if all from me lor. 
if workmanship nia will be around 20-30.( depending on difficulty )

----------


## goody992828

Wow sound like some business opportunity is slowly creeping up... upz for you bro eviltrain.

----------


## eviltrain

no la, maybe because i got more patience then others tying moss on bogwood. hahahaha

----------


## eviltrain

i will be at home tomorrow after six thirty, anyone interested to come and take look can sms at 9o45o543.

----------


## insider

Haha..bro really look forward to your next big project.

----------


## eviltrain

bro insider, 
thanks for coming. haha hope you have learn a bit.

----------


## martin.kwang

> Haha..bro really look forward to your next big project.


Meet Alan on sat. he looking at bogwood + us fissiden. seem like he going to start selling tree.... :Grin:

----------


## insider

Yea martin, his tree look awesome in real, comfirm better than LFS.

----------


## eviltrain

bro martin,
haha. no nice tree like bogwood that day lei. my 2nd nicest bogwood ( without fissiden ) in now in Limy's tank liao.
bro insider,
thanks for your complements.

----------


## binniez

Alan Bro, where did you buy your 3 tier 2 feet rack at? Any estimated price that i should prepare for? =X

----------


## eviltrain

i bought it off gumtree.com. its a second hand detachable 3 tier rack. i guess the price is around 50-100?

----------


## binniez

I see.. Need to find one.. Starting 2nd tank soon.. =.= Poison deep deep..

----------


## eviltrain

haha, good luck in your search wor. i'm looking forward.

----------


## binniez

Lol.. Broke soon.. How~~~?? Wakakaka..

----------


## eviltrain

haha, for this hobby, you have to be very patient. gather your items part by part if there's budget constrain. 

update
going to change my Resun CL450 to Teco T15 after work tonight and some minor adjustment in my room. haha,

-iloveshrimps-

----------


## bai

> haha, for this hobby, you have to be very patient. gather your items part by part if there's budget constrain. 
> 
> update
> going to change my Resun CL450 to Teco T15 after work tonight and some minor adjustment in my room. haha,
> 
> -iloveshrimps-


Bro you doing another rack?? with your CL450 is it.

----------


## eviltrain

no space for more project liao la  :Crying: 
my mother actually asked me to tear down one side of the full wall ( cupboard ) to make space for more tanks. mua hahahahaha
i wonder if it is real or not.

----------


## Limy

> bro martin,
> haha. no nice tree like bogwood that day lei. my 2nd nicest bogwood ( without fissiden ) in now in Limy's tank liao.
> bro insider,
> thanks for your complements.



LOL.. I am honoured, bro.. haha.. Must turn it into a tree next time when I decide to change tank or rescape!! LOL..

----------


## nasty12

> no space for more project liao la 
> my mother actually asked me to tear down one side of the full wall to make space for more tanks. mua hahahahaha
> i wonder if it is real or not.


MAUAHAHHAHA
This thread too Evil liao la =D
my mom also ask if i need more space! =D
might get another rack soon for more shrimps!! =D
and get more shrimps!!!!
not enough!!!

----------


## eviltrain

bro limy, 
your bogwood sink liao bo? maybe you can add a weight at the bottom of the tree. glad that you have remedy your tank problem liao.

bro nasty,
my friend selling off her 4x1 feet 3 tier rack soon. hahahaha

----------


## bai

> bro nasty,
> my friend selling off her 4x1 feet 3 tier rack soon. hahahaha


4ft X 1ft 3 tier rack with tank? hehe :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

yah
with 1 4x1x1 tank. 4 partition  :Very Happy: . omg... i set up rack till i poison myself liao.

----------


## bai

> yah
> with 1 4x1x1 tank. 4 partition . omg... i set up rack till i poison myself liao.


wow how much your friend selling? :Laughing:

----------


## eviltrain

metal rack you interested meh? i'm not sure but she's selling me cheap ba.

----------


## bai

> metal rack you interested meh? i'm not sure but she's selling me cheap ba.


I need to know the price, condition & height of the rack & tank. :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

if you really interested, we might have to go down take a look. she stays far west.

----------


## insider

Well your mom so good? Want to tear down one wall for more tanks. Haha.. it will be nice if can tear down.

----------


## eviltrain

haha, now then i realize that i miss out the cupboard. hee hee

----------


## CPO

Bro eviltrain,
Where is your newly acquired Fire Red? post picture share share please.  :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

haven't take photo yet la. tonight after i clear up my room first ok. hahaha

----------


## Limy

LOL...Not sure if it's sinking yet.. coz it was deliberately made half floating in my tank yea.. lol.. don't worry about it even if it's not sinking.. lol.. 

Btw you use silicon to do the tank partitions? As in you silicon the partitions to the sides of the tank? Where you get these partitions from?

----------


## eviltrain

erm.. the long partition for soil i got them from glass maker in joo chiat. silicon is those from LFS.

----------


## eviltrain

finally done up my new canister + teco TR15 chiller.
will post photo later.
Good night all

----------


## eviltrain

here's the new JET- 3688, Atman CF1200 and newly furbish Teco TR15 connected to my shrimp rack. Water flow has increase significantly.
The Jet - 3688 is a dummy ( i'm a sucker for more media )

The chiller is move up on top of a 2 feet spare rack and its place in a position where the exhaust is facing out the window. the two canister is at the bottom of the 2 feet rack

now my schematic of my water flow is :
->JET-3688
->Atman CF1200
->Teco TR15
->top tank
->middle tank
->bottom tank



here's the red red fire red which bro CPO requested for. 

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## Limy

The tank dividers also from the glassmaker?

----------


## eviltrain

the middle and bottom tank is customized by tank maker of mine. if you have seen the first few post you will know.

----------


## Limy

Wah intro ley next time.. lol.. 

Selling 4ft tank and making way for your new shrimp racks soon ar.. lol

----------


## eviltrain

erm, i rather buy the tank off shelve and get the glass partition myself next time. haha not yet la. clearing some extra stuffs nia la.

now my rack is 99% done except for some minor leaking for my canister. 

some points to take note for next shrimp tank/rack.
will still be using soil partition next time but instead of ADA soil on the under gravel panel, i will be using inert black colour sand. the front portion will be filled with ADA soil as to buffer the PH level. so next time if i need to change soil, i just need to siphon out the ADA soil in the front. seems like i need to make a stand by tank one year later as i saw peoples in other forum stating that the ADA soil they use for under gravel system crumble within a year.

-thanks for supporting my thread-

----------


## insider

Wah bro your chiller came already. Some more add on JET-3688 double combo. Haha..

----------


## bai

wow bro then where your CL450 go? your Teco TR15 is what HP?

----------


## eviltrain

bro bai, the cl450 i keeping just in case the teco fail. you interested ah? haha
bro insider, hee hee. i'm running dual canister.

----------


## bai

> bro bai, the cl450 i keeping just in case the teco fail. you interested ah? haha
> bro insider, hee hee. i'm running dual canister.


No CL450 only 1/6HP not enough for me. Your Teco TR15 wat HP? How much u bought?

----------


## eviltrain

1/5 horse power. got from my uncle free of charge, i just pay for the repair fee. hee hee

----------


## bai

> 1/5 horse power. got from my uncle free of charge, i just pay for the repair fee. hee hee


Wow so good.....haiz I dont have uncle using chiller....haiz :Crying:  :Sad:

----------


## newlife

Can Mr Alan be my uncle????

----------


## eviltrain

hahaha... i'm too young to be your uncle. find your own uncle Newlife  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bloodyheadbang

I never see such cute shrimp in my life before.  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## eviltrain

haha, welcome. you wanna be poison too, sister?

----------


## eviltrain

-some update-

the TECO TR15 is working very well since i slow down the flow rate of the Atman Canister. I'm not worry about my filtration process as my water will be going thru 3 undergravel system, 2 canister ( one filled with ceramic rings ).
i'm setted the chiller at 24 degree C kick in at 25 degree C. chiller start for 15 minutes and stop for around 30 mins

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## goody992828

hello bro eviltrain, where did you get that super red shrimp from and what is the cost, looks really nice.. drooling man...

----------


## eviltrain

you have not been following the forum wor. i got them from Colourful last saturday and now there are alot of red red fire red shrimplets in my tank.

----------


## goody992828

oh right never follow all the way sorry man

----------


## eviltrain

hee hee. joking to you nia la.

----------


## martin.kwang

Alan your fire red have shimplets swimming out ?
i so far have 5 shrimplet.

----------


## eviltrain

haha, i guess i have more than 30 shrimplets last night.

----------


## insider

Wow congrat to you bro.

----------


## cdckjn

Eh sorry. A little off-thread here.

But I noticed that you de-comm your CL chiller and then installed the new chiller. and you are keeping the Cl as spare.

My concern, will not the CL chiller after months of not-using the chiller tubes within the chiller will required to be service?
My thoughts will be to have the standby CL chiller connected to the overall piping circuit and have the CL and Teco in parallel. then occassionally every month of so, run in the CL chiller manually and let it un for 2 hours before switch off, this way both chillers will be in the best condition in the event of any problems with chiller.

I know this is the same way any computer server room does also, they have 2 air-con twins running at the same time - altenately weekly switch on one for 1 week then the other.

----------


## eviltrain

haha. i just send for service and selling it off soon. found out how to make my chiller + filter combo work well. thanks for the concern.

----------


## downxxer

ur shrimp rack is poisoning me deep....

----------


## eviltrain

haha, paiseh la. don't blame me.
thanks for your comment.
becareful of your sms short form.

----------


## eviltrain

just now went home and take some stuffs, took a 15 min look at my SS/SSS top tank and saw 5 bellied SS/SSS on top of the one 2 weeks bellied . so happy. most of the bellied is from brother CrystalRedShrimps.

----------


## goody992828

Wow! Congrats man, see if if have any overloading, don't forget to contribute to my tank..... sure will take good care of them....

----------


## eviltrain

haha, my 2 feet where can compare with your 3 feet tank. i saw some one in other forum. started with 10 SSS CRS in 3 feet tank. within 1 year got around 500 liao.

----------


## goody992828

:Shocked:  , soon yours will be over flooded as well since yours only 2ft nia.... so soon can swim over my tank right hahah. :Jump for joy:

----------


## bai

You see I told you. Bro Eviltrain have a lot of shrimp which can make them swim to our tanks. Faster make them swim to my tank first before they release the shrimplets. :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## eviltrain

brother bai and brother goody, both your shrimps tank setup more powerful than mine lei. mine is 1/3 of yours lei.

----------


## goody992828

wah dun be so humble, yours is 1/3 x 3 so equal to ours mah right?

----------


## eviltrain

no lor. even x 3 also lose.

----------


## bai

> wah dun be so humble, yours is 1/3 x 3 so equal to ours mah right?





> no lor. even x 3 also lose.


Bro Eviltrain is much better than ours. He mean even we X 3 also lose to him. :Grin:  :Razz:

----------


## eviltrain

look high tech nia, easy maintenance is better.

----------


## insider

Haha.. bro eviltrain i am only lacking a few item soon i will poison people.

----------


## eviltrain

bro insider, no picture no proof!! hahahaha. start your thread!

----------


## eviltrain

some photo updates

my "high-tec" corner 

digital pH meter monitor, BOYU water level alarm, 3 digital thermometer ( for top middle and bottom tank temperature reading).





one of the bellied mama



oh no! my shrimp rack is getting high tec... i'm thinking of getting a webcam to monitor my tank every 5 mins. anyone knows how to do it?

----------


## Jimmy

so when you going to offload some shrimps? haha

----------


## eviltrain

not so soon la, have patience  :Very Happy: 
-thanks for viewing-

----------


## goody992828

wow power man............

----------


## insider

Wah you trying to peek at your CRS even when you are working.

----------


## eviltrain

no la.. worry that something may go wrong mah. expensive pets you know.

----------


## insider

Ya true very expensive pets. Haha.. Btw i just just start a new tread. Haha..

----------


## duncanl36

how do you connect the three tanks to the filter?

----------


## eviltrain

by using overflow pipe. you have to start reading from 1st page. haha

----------


## diazman

:Well done: . now if only i have space like yours...  :Huh?:

----------


## eviltrain

diazman , 
i'm using a total of 4feet² for my 3 tier and 2 tier stand in my room. confirm can find space de la.

----------


## diazman

> diazman , 
> i'm using a total of 4feet² for my 3 tier and 2 tier stand in my room. confirm can find space de la.


the problem is that i dont even have space to house a 2ft tank.  :Laughing:

----------


## eviltrain

i was thinking of tearing one side of the L shape wall mount cupboard to get a 4 feet 3 tier tank and switch on aircon in my room. hahaha
-dream on-

----------


## bai

> i was thinking of tearing one side of the L shape wall mount cupboard to get a 4 feet 3 tier tank and switch on aircon in my room. hahaha
> -dream on-


faster do it......then we can see another big project. :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

wait till i over-populate my current shrimp rack first. hee hee

----------


## silane

> some photo updates
> 
> my "high-tec" corner 
> 
> digital pH meter monitor, BOYU water level alarm, 3 digital thermometer ( for top middle and bottom tank temperature reading).


Get the Pinpoint wireless themometer, it is cool.

----------


## eviltrain

yah cool. but i no money to buy. hahaha

----------


## goody992828

Never mind trade in your SSS loh....

----------


## eviltrain

trade with who?? now SSS so cheap le... not like last time so expensive.

----------


## goody992828

Trade with people that have this wireless one.... cheap never mind, catch more loh...

----------


## eviltrain

i rather wait for them to breed and use my $15 worth of digital themometer ( just in case low batt, i still have 6 dollar worth GEX 'S' thermometer ) . mua haha

----------


## eviltrain

haha, will be going for ICT next week. hope that my shrimp rack system will not fail when i was away. 2 of the 6 bellied mama will be due during my ICT week. hopefully that can see healthy shrimplets once i release from my ICT. 

1 of the 3 bellied tiger is due too.  :Very Happy: 

i'm wondering if i should change back using my Resun CL450 cos my Teco TR15's flowrate is kind of slow for my setup ( 500-600 LPH )

-wish me luck-

----------


## duncanl36

good luck=D

----------


## bai

> haha, will be going for ICT next week. hope that my shrimp rack system will not fail when i was away. 2 of the 6 bellied mama will be due during my ICT week. hopefully that can see healthy shrimplets once i release from my ICT. 
> 
> 1 of the 3 bellied tiger is due too. 
> 
> i'm wondering if i should change back using my Resun CL450 cos my Teco TR15's flowrate is kind of slow for my setup ( 500-600 LPH )
> 
> -wish me luck-


Increase your pump flowrate to make it faster.

----------


## eviltrain

problem is the teco tr15's recommended flow rate is 600 LPH only, but my canister (atman cf1200) is 1200LPH. cannot turn up the flow rate. if not my chiller will just keep on chilling.

----------


## Bloodyheadbang

I saw a shop selling these shrimp that you have and they are so small and cute!  :Grin:  Glad to see them in "person"

----------


## eviltrain

sister bloodyheadbang,
you haven't seen the exotic types yet 

like wine red / black king kong/ extreme mosura.

----------


## insider

Haha..soon eviltrain bro will bring in to his rack.

----------


## eviltrain

no money lei. bro insider, can i charge you copyright?

----------


## insider

Hahaha.. i also poor man. NSF very poor one you should know that.

----------


## eviltrain

aww... sadded. never mind, i can charge you by installment.

1 SS per month  :Very Happy:

----------


## insider

Aww.. 1 SS/ month that mean my SS have to give birth every 2 weeks.

----------


## spinex

> sister bloodyheadbang,
> you haven't seen the exotic types yet 
> 
> like wine red / black king kong/ extreme mosura.


These shrimps are easy to get, as long as have money. And is getting very common.

I heard about new exotic shrimp H519 and mustang shrimp, now sure where I can find them, the source remains a mystery.

----------


## newlife

> These shrimps are easy to get, as long as have money. And is getting very common.
> 
> I heard about new exotic shrimp H519 and mustang shrimp, now sure where I can find them, the source remains a mystery.


Mustang shrimp.... Source from China.... what is H519??? Got any picture to show???

----------


## eviltrain

supper time

----------


## bettafantastic

Nice shrimps
What food you give them? :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

all kinds of food. mainly Mosura specialty food or excel. some time barley straw pellet. 

i will be away for ICT for a week. hope that my shrimp rack will survive without any maintenance.

----------


## eviltrain

back from ICT, sadly, no shrimplets seen but those which is bellied had their belly very big.

----------


## martin.kwang

> back from ICT, sadly, no shrimplets seen but those which is bellied had their belly very big.


Bro Alan, Mean you will have more shrimplet coming offspring :Grin:

----------


## insider

Bro alan offspring come out must post pictures.

----------


## eviltrain

one of the seven shrimplet which i manage to count. cheers!!!

----------


## martin.kwang

> one of the seven shrimplet which i manage to count. cheers!!!


Where the photo gone to ?

----------


## eviltrain

err?? you cannot see meh?

----------


## martin.kwang

> err?? you cannot see meh?


Just now can't see. Now can see

----------


## eviltrain

2 more photo of the shrimplet





sorry for the blur photo, soon i will own Galaxy S~~~

----------


## goody992828

Wah congrats man..... more more.....

----------


## monster_88

Congrats bro  :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

thanks all for the support. hopefully the shrimplets will grow up nice and well.
spotted some hino SS grades shrimplets

----------


## insider

wah brother SS Grades shrimplets.

----------


## goody992828

Haha my tank is ready to house them if yours have no space for them....heee

----------


## eviltrain

haha, maybe i going to make a shrimp rack beta lei?

----------


## goody992828

Wah, soon your house will become an aquarium....hahha than you can start to collect gate fee....

----------


## eviltrain

nothing much to show, all photo taken by Samsung Galaxy S ( 5 mega pix)









-thanks for viewing-

----------


## insider

Wow nice.. i also notice i got some shrimplets today but no camera to take it down.

----------


## eviltrain

Haha. Heng. Heng shrimplets

----------


## insider

Yea heng heng. Just saw it just now. Maybe just came out from the mama 2 hours ago cos i saw some egg and the next thing its gone.

----------


## newlife

Bro Evil,

Just wondering what food you are feeding them with???

----------


## martin.kwang

> Bro Evil,
> 
> Just wondering what food you are feeding them with???


 
His home make cook food for shrimps

----------


## eviltrain

haha. no home made food la. i give them barley straw pellet, mosura shrimp tonic pro, mosura excel, mosura specialty food, mosura bio-plast, oven bake crush egg shells, spinach. i can go hungry, but not my shrimps. hee hee

----------


## eviltrain

haha, so happy. my USB 200X 2.0mega pix microscope is here. will try to take some photo and post tonight to let everyone see small things in my rack.

----------


## goody992828

How much will that cost u and where did you get it from, can share share?

----------


## eviltrain

usb microscope <-- link

i try to take photo show you all le, then you all decide to buy or not la  :Very Happy:

----------


## insider

USB mircoscope can't wait for the pictures.

----------


## eviltrain

haha, i took around 100 photos.. these few is the decent ones.

----------


## newlife

what are those in picture 3 and 4.....???

By the way....this thing look cool.....nice picture bro.....

----------


## eviltrain

oh, 3 is hydra at 20x magnify
4 is hydra at 200x magnify.
hee hee

the last 3 is the shrimplets, less than 1 week old

----------


## bai

Wow mirco len.....All now Pro in taking picture....Really hope 1 day I can get this kind of decent picture man.

Nice....post more picture.

----------


## eviltrain

Not pro la just that the usb microscope is good. Haha. Shuttle speed not there. Need some more fine tuning.

- I love my new toy -

----------


## hyun007

hydra not harmful to shrimp?

----------


## martin.kwang

Wow New toy lei .... seem abit ex lor lol

----------


## imke

> 


 HI Alan, I really like this picture! And I am wondering why baby shrimps always seem to have have really big eyes....

----------


## binniez

Haha.. Looks like they are related to ultraman! =X

----------


## Shred

How far from the floor is your bottom tank? Is it a problem doing water changes if it is too close to the floor?

----------


## eviltrain

errr... my 3 tank is link up de. so i just need to change/top-up water at the bottom tank can le. no problem at all.  :Very Happy:

----------


## eviltrain

bro imke. if i'm not wrong, shrimplets have to develope their eyes first in order to "run" away from danger fro first sight.

----------


## koji

The setup look darn pro. Making me itchy now... :Sad:

----------


## koji

> HI Alan, I really like this picture! And I am wondering why baby shrimps always seem to have have really big eyes....


 Yup. I'm surprise that the shrimplets all got puffy eyes when they are young. It's like ultraman. :Very Happy: 

Sorry to OT abit but this is one of my shrimplet closeup as well. Really darn cute.

----------


## eviltrain

> The setup look darn pro. Making me itchy now...


 Bro koji join us in shrimp racks making. Im sure that there's a lot of setup for you to learn from. Heehee

----------


## koji

> Bro koji join us in shrimp racks making. Im sure that there's a lot of setup for you to learn from. Heehee


 I actually wanted to but I got no time to start one in the house. :Sad:  Once I start, my project is never small thus it also involve alot of $$$$ later. :Sad:

----------


## eviltrain

My whole setup cost less than 800. that's for tanks, soil, lightsets, stand, canister filter, chiller. After that then slowly upgrade part by part. Unless you talking about buy everything 1st hand. That will be more expensive.

----------


## koji

> My whole setup cost less than 800. that's for tanks, soil, lightsets, stand, canister filter, chiller. After that then slowly upgrade part by part. Unless you talking about buy everything 1st hand. That will be more expensive.


 Ya la. Provided really got luck and time to get all the needed stuff 2nd hand one shot. :Razz:

----------


## eviltrain

Haha don't. Need one shot la. When first got my rack till i got the rest of the item also took around 2 months. My mom almost threaten me that she will dump everything away ( joking la)

----------


## martin.kwang

eVILtrain, If your mum threaten you again, do let me know. I camp under your blk....

----------


## eviltrain

Bro Martin. You getting evil like me hor. Haha

----------


## koji

> eVILtrain, If your mum threaten you again, do let me know. I camp under your blk....


 We camp together. I need the chiller only. :Grin:

----------


## martin.kwang

haha.... you must remember who teach me on the setup of shrimp tank..... hahaha

Koji.... we can camp together. more hands more fast. just need 60sec

----------


## koji

> haha.... you must remember who teach me on the setup of shrimp tank..... hahaha
> 
> Koji.... we can camp together. more hands more fast. just need 60sec


 On ah. Why not adopt the tactic of whatever our hands can carry also carry out? :Very Happy:

----------


## fabby

Bro evil. I Love your tank setup and I agree with the other brothers here. You are really the POISON MASTER.

Anyway, I've read from the beginning to the end, however I still am unsure or unable to visualize the setup, particularly in the area in the pipe connections.

Correct me if I'm wrong, is it connected in this order: 1) Top tier UGF, connected by a main pipe to 2) 2nd tier UGF (connected to the same main pipe) 3) to canister filter to 4) Chiller, to 5) another main pipe which dispenses water to the different tanks?

Sorry to bother you, but I've been 're-poisoned'.  :Sad: 

Secondly, do you consider the tank as a single 'ecosystem' or 3 different 'ecosystems'? As in would the partitioned tanks have the same water parameters?

Thirdly, would it be safe to use boiled water to do water change?

Sorry if I asked too many questions. 

Thanks

----------


## eviltrain

Haha. For your first question, i will be taking another full video on how the water flow from top to middle to bottom tank. That way you will understand more. Unless you come over to see like what Bro insider did. His setup is identical with mine. Haha. 

As for your second question, i can only consider the three tank is sharing the same water parameter except for the 0.5 degree c temperature difference. Each of the tanks play their role in keeping the water quality. Hint. I keep a lot of floating plant at the bottom tank.

As for the boiled waterloo water change, i can't comment much because i normally will top up water with distilled water due to evaporation.

Thanks for viewing and I'm glad that i poison another Bro. Haha.

----------


## fabby

Ah, another late night shrimp warrior huh...

Thanks for the reply... You really poisoned me deep....

Anyway, I see that your location is Chai Chee, I am located at Tanah Merah, maybe one day I can go over and take a look at the set up.

You stated that the 3 tanks have different roles to play, is that why you specifically choose 3 tanks? Would it be possible with just 2 tanks? If its the case would you mind explaining the different roles each particular tank play?

Sorry if i bombard you with so many questions in the morning, but I'm really keen in restarting my failed ventures  :Sad: 

Once again.. You are the Poison Master.

Regards,

Fabian

----------


## eviltrain

no lah, just happens to play with my mobile phone before sleeping.

can ah. no problem coming over my place to see the setup. just don't mind the mess in my room. haha

actually not only the tanks have part to play. every component in the shrimp rack does it's job. 

top tank: clear low ammonia environment for higher grades ( as water has pass through 2 canister )

middle tank : one side filled with hornwart to absorb nitrate

bottom tank : surface filled with nitrate absorbing mini salvia, frogbits and giant duckweed

3 undergravel system : more surface area for BB to colonize

2 canister : 1 working and 1 dummy 

1 chiller : provide constant temperature at 25-26 degree C

i also had a lot of failure last year when i start rearing shrimps. i will just keep on trying and trying. sometime will feel very de-moralize if a lot of shrimps die because of one bad move. But, just have to treat it as an experience. 

I'm not the poison master here. there are more evil guys out there with bigger and better setup than me. i'm just a poison noob. haha

thanks for viewing once again.

----------


## goody992828

Don't be so humble lah bro Eviltrain, just see how many people started shrimp rack after reading your poisonous post.... some would want to start but due to CO constraint (like me). If not those rack maker will be laughing all the way to the bank man....hee

----------


## eviltrain

haha, mine is a negative demonstration. most of my stuffs are 2nd hand through gumtree / ebay / AQ. Thats why i can keep my budget low and get more shrimps. hee hee hee.

----------


## goody992828

Well that is a more amazing way. Setting up brand new stuff is always not so difficult as long as you have the cash, but doing it with a tight budget is even better, this is a positive education for people on how we manage our life style....

----------


## eviltrain

haha, don't like that la. i'm trying to be humble cannot see meh.
hee hee

anyway i'm glad that my thread really helps others to learn from my mistakes. haha.

----------


## goody992828

:Well done: Thumbs up :Well done:

----------


## fabby

Bro evil.. thanks for your input. May I make a bold suggestion to ask you to do a simple drawing on how you connect the pipes in your wonderful setup?
:P
I'm sure by doing that you will poison many many more people.
I've also looked at Bro Jojoe's thread on his massive rack project. He is Poison God. You are Poison Master.

Anyway thanks for the help you've given. I've noticed this is Project Alpha.. When is Project Beta coming up?  :Smile: 

You have truly poisoned me deep deep.

Regards,

Posioned

----------


## insider

HI fabby, 

i am sure the video clip that bro evil has done will help you greatly more that a few drawing. 

All the brothers in here are just pure poison i guess. LOL..

----------


## fabby

Bro Insider.

You meant to say Bro evilman had posted a video before? If yes where can I view it from?

Many thanks!

----------


## eviltrain

good morning,

you can find the video here -> video 1 , video 2

hope this will give you a better understanding  :Very Happy:

----------


## eviltrain

top tank shot.  :Very Happy:

----------


## insider

Wah brother your top tank looking great.

----------


## eviltrain

haha, thanks.

how is my identical twin rack setup going? hee hee

----------


## bettafantastic

Amazing!
Very nice set-up!
How is your mini fissidens?
I still got 1 picture of mini fissidens to show you.

----------


## insider

Still trying to get them to breed. The top rack still got no CRS yet cos still trying to see how the water overflow working.

----------


## eviltrain

Haha. Worry about the over flow ah. Hee hee. Shoulden't be a problem la.

----------


## goody992828

Yeah , even if it really a problem fear no further as Master DIY Eviltrain is always here for u....hahha

----------


## eviltrain

feeding time.

----------


## Limy

Haha.. someone become shrimp ah gong ar.. happy lo... Haha.. mine still small small.. grr...!! but somehow I realise shrimplets seems to be more hardy then adult shrimps.. Lol.. I don't know why.. but it just contradicts the usual theory of shrimplets being most vulnerable to spikes and stuff.. haha..

----------


## eviltrain

no lei, from what i know, it's the adults which is more vulnerable to spikes and stuff. Shrimplets are more hardy especially those born in the tank. Where you heard the usual theory from?

----------


## Limy

I thought everyone say shrimplet very weak one.. very easy die to spikes and stuff LOL...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Alan

I seen the video 1 and 2, I'm totally impress of your filter piping system  :Well done: . But too bad I'm not in keeping any small tanks and to do more DIY.

My Queen has already allow me to keep my 2 monsters tanks unless i stay in landed property i will call you to DIY similiar to medicineman 's"sunken garden":

----------


## eviltrain

haha, thanks eddy,

medicineman's sunken garden project will be too big for me. haha. you need people who are more expert than me to help you with that, the most i can give is stupid method that may work. haha.
by the way, i love the monster tank you are building now.

----------


## insider

Haha..medicineman's sunken garden is just too inhuman..too high cost already.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Ivan/Alan

medicineman's sunken garden, I believe he paid for this whole project nearly less than SGD 3K that included MH lamp. Bear in mind , this sunken garden project is based in Jakarta where construction materials and labour are relatively cheap.

My cousin in Jakarta had torn down his 18000sq/ft build up villa and rebuild-ed a bigger, better with 3 car-park space inside the villa and more beautiful than his previous home for less than SGD400K! With this kind of less than SGD400k in Singapore , we can only buy either 3 room HDB flat or 4 room HDB flat in Clementi or Ang Mo Kio not Queen Astrid Park villa,lah.

So this sunken garden isnt high cost in Jakarta at all. So I've been searching for a good landed property in johor and been thinking to set up my wildest dream to DIY "Fragile Forest" like Mandai Zoo's version! Just hopefully that I can buy nice house one near Austin Hill Golf Club in near future... my DIY "Fragile Forest" version will be fill with mousedeers, green iguanas, parrots,python, koi and any exotic creatures you can name it where there is no AVA will stop me to keep exotic pets ..yipeee!

----------


## eviltrain

Wah, that's a gigantic project you are thinking of. But if you really need help for that, i can be your free labour anytime. Haha, so many things to DIY. That is very fun.

----------


## eddy planer

Alan

Yipee! i really got zealot volunteer ready to help me!!! Okay will keep you inform when I can rope you in...but not too fast , buying house in Johor need alot of careful investment planning.

Thank you thank you , Alan!!!

----------


## insider

Haha.. i also willing to do some volunteering work. Look like your big project might lure in some hunter.

----------


## eviltrain

Woot. My girl friend got me 3 tubes of 5w led 2 feet T5 lights as my birthday present. Each tube for each lightset. Haha. Will post photo once i fix them up.

----------


## insider

Your birthday Alan? When? Happy belated birthday..lol

----------


## eviltrain

no la, 27th then is my birthday  :Very Happy:  Anyone wants to give me black king kong as birthday gift? haha

----------


## goody992828

eerrr, I wanted to give you but too bad no BKK in my tank...

----------


## eddy planer

Happy Sweet 27th Birthday, Alan!!!!

----------


## eviltrain

lol, its 27th Aug then is my birthday. haha.

actual age is 28th

----------


## eviltrain

some question here, lets say the led T5 tube which my girlfriend bought for me is 230v-5watt, can i just fit them in my lightset with normal T-5 tubes?? 
i'm using 3 tube light set. 2 switch, 1 for 1 tube, another 1 for 2 tubes.

----------


## monster_88

Happy Birthday in advance  :Grin: 

Saw your video... really very nicely done. Since you using undergravel as your inlet to overflow system, does the water maintain stable all the while?

----------


## eviltrain

haha, i thank you in advance too
yah the water parameter is very stable, something like the water will go thru another filtration process before going to the lower tank.

----------


## neverwalkalone

> some question here, lets say the led T5 tube which my girlfriend bought for me is 230v-5watt, can i just fit them in my lightset with normal T-5 tubes?? 
> i'm using 3 tube light set. 2 switch, 1 for 1 tube, another 1 for 2 tubes.


Hi Alan, 

Not sure if you already know this; but LED lights do not require the Ballast (boost) that's in the lightsets. You'll have to "short" (remove) them and connect direct to the 230V supply if you wish to use the same housing. Inwares (Merchant) has a nice "tutorial" posted to walk through the rewiring.

Cheers, and happy 28th birthday! ;-)

----------


## eviltrain

oh yah hor~! i forgot about that. stupid me... thanks a lot for that answer.

----------


## PucKie

Hi Alan,

I am in the LED lighting business, from what i understand T5 LED tube should not have direct 230V input ( Due to size of T5, it hard to build in a transformer in the tube only T8 can do as they have bigger diameter) , if it a direct 230V input this T5 LED tube that you have should have comes with a external casing to compromise a step down transformer in it to bring 230V AC to 12V DC. If you had already remove the ballast and plug it into your current lighting case, your LED tube will get burn.

Btw, i am a noobie just trying to learn how to keep Shrimp and would like to learn from you. If possible can add me in [email protected] to teach me your knowledge?

Bought, 4 CRS but die on the 2nd day and my daughter is crying badly  :Sad: 

Gonna learn much more before i start buying them again.

----------


## eviltrain

oh, thanks for answering my questions. have added you in msn.

----------


## PucKie

> oh, thanks for answering my questions. have added you in msn.


didnt recevied your add friend request, can PM me your msn ?

----------


## eviltrain

its [email protected]

----------


## eviltrain

cam whoring my shrimplets 









T5 5W LED tube 



my way of getting rid of seed shrimps 

from top tank


to bottom tank

DIY lazy man style deadly seed shrimp trap. 

-thanks for viewing -

----------


## goody992828

Wah look tokong wor............ but how does it works ah?

----------


## eviltrain

it will just keep on siphon the water from the top tank to the bottom tank, any passing (unknowingly death trap) seed shrimps will be suck into the syringe and have a joy ride to death. from what i observe, shrimplets 1-2 weeks old will stays at the bottom so there's no chance for shrimplets to be sucked into the death trap. 
-evil laughter-

----------


## BFG

Won't the metal rust? Get those plastic sieve lagi better.

----------


## eviltrain

oh. that one is made of stainless steel. so no worries.  :Very Happy:

----------


## eviltrain

more photos!!












stay tune for more updates  :Very Happy:

----------


## Limy

wah alan bro now camera power pack already! .. post photos of beloved shrimps .. haha..very nice white..

----------


## eviltrain

Haha. Not power la.its just a 2megapix usb microscope nia.

----------


## rascal

nice set up!! your shrimps are doing well!!!!! good job.. i hope my set up will be like yours

----------


## eviltrain

thanks bro rascal,
i seen your blog and its so cool. don't have to envy me. your 4 feet is coming right up. make sure you post your setting up of that 4 feet in here.

----------


## goody992828

Wah bro eviltrain, finally saw your super white snow white... swee man.... thick and solid. I am loving it.

----------


## eviltrain

Haha. Thanks Bro goody. I still need to get a webcam software to to use with the usb microscope. Shutter speed is too slow. Cannot take still shots nicely.

----------


## goody992828

What brand is you USB camera? Logitech?

----------


## eviltrain

haha, i bought this no brand usb microscpoe from dealextreme.com

- Image sensor: 2.0 Mega pixel color CMOS sensor
- Max resolution up to 5.0 Mega pixel (interpolation)
- Focus range: manual focus from 10 mm ~ 500mm
- Still Image capture resolution: Up to 2560*2048 (interpolation)
- Video format: AVI
- Picture format: JPG/BMP
- Magnification ratio: 20X ~ 200X (Manual)
- Light source: white light LED X8
- Supports Windows 7/2000/XP/Vista/Mac OS
- OSD languages: English / German / Spanish / Korean / French / Russian
- Better for skin diagnosis, education learning, hair checking, QC inspection, jewelry examination and so
on
- Package included:
- 1 * USB Digital microscope
- 1 * Docking station and tripod for different requirement
- 1 * Software CD
- 1 * English user manual

----------


## goody992828

oh i see, I got a logitech 2mp USB web-cam, which is very good as well.

----------


## WiNd08

cool stuff! how much does it cost?  :Very Happy:

----------


## eviltrain

haha, you can just follow the link to where i bought it from.

now more photos!!
1 day old shrimplets !!!!














-thanks for viewing-

----------


## goody992828

woh, congrats bro Alan..... hope more to come

----------


## eviltrain

Ya hope so lor. Hee hee.

-Thanks for viewing-

----------


## eviltrain

as requested 
the cup cakes which my girl friend got for my for my birthday.

----------


## goody992828

Wow how swee and nice, cool cup cakes hahah

----------


## eviltrain

and the new resident( yes, 1 piece ) in my rack

----------


## crslovers

King kong??nice man :Well done:

----------


## insider

Wah bro alan play BKK already..and nice cup cake by the way. Look like your gf know the important of 25 degree too. lol..

----------


## eviltrain

yah lor, too much black king kong poison around. so get 1 piece to disperse my poison to others. mua ha ha.
taught her a bit here and there to get her involve in my hobby mah.
-evil laughter-

----------


## insider

Haha.. you got your piece from bro kendrick ar? Now BKK poison too much in AQ trying to avoid it. I will post some shot of my new shirmplet soon.

----------


## goody992828

Nope the BKK took a plane from Taiwan.....just landed.

----------


## PucKie

1 Word Chio!!!

----------


## Gexrian

Hope the 1 piece will be well in your tank!

----------


## eviltrain

hope it will do well in my tank. hee hee







-thanks for viewing-

----------


## fabby

wah bro evil... you are really poisoning the whole community.

My apologies for not supporting your thread recently.

Any new crazy ideas?

Fab

----------


## eviltrain

Since when i poison the whole community? haha. crazy new ideas? alot of them, but no tanks for me to use on. hee hee

-thanks for supporting-

----------


## fabby

No tanks? My opinion is that you just throw out your bed and cupboard and covert your room into a shrimp shrine.

Just a random thought. I like fixing gundams and legos. I wonder would there be any adverse effects if I put them as a decoration in a crs tank.

Fab  :Very Happy:

----------


## eviltrain

Haha. Like that i got no place to sleep le lo. Cannot like that la. Maybe tear down the computer desk part Ba. I can fit a 4 feet 3 tier there. 
No problem at all. The plastic lego and original gumdum use are high quality ones. Just make sure your don't use any unknown plastic cement on them.

----------


## fabby

Hmmm boss evil, you ever heard of a 'lam log' aka small mattress? just roll out whenever you need to sleep, simple and easy, makes no noise when you are having 'fun' too :P

So I guess I cannot paint or do any markings on the gundam if I wanna put into the tank? Will the CRS (CRazy Shrimps) eat and nibble on the paint?

Fab

----------


## eviltrain

They will nimble at anything new. Just put your lego in la.hee hee. Talk about lego, i have 20-30 kg of lego laying under my bed gathering dust.

----------


## fabby

Oh my god!! A new lego oriented tank coming up soon?

----------


## eviltrain

Lol. Lego scape? Hmm. Space station and Crs as new life form? Or deep sea station with Crs as deep sea monster?

----------


## fabby

My idea is if vitamin 'M' permits, I will purchase a pirate ship, make it as though it has sunk, with treasures and skeletons strewn all over the place.

Plant some moss and ferns and it will look like a haunted site.

So awesome.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## eviltrain

Woot that will looks cool, might create a new way escaping shrimp tank.

----------


## rascal

> hope it will do well in my tank. hee hee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -thanks for viewing-


hi,bro, keep us inform on your BKK! hope it cross breed wip CRS or BDS :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

Hee hee. Trying new method. Thanks. How's your tank? setting up liao?

----------


## rascal

haven la :Smile:  long way to go, collecting money..by the way nice BKK

----------


## goody992828

Everyone started to show BKK liao, All Mosura have to move aside, I need to find place to hide myself.......

----------


## eviltrain

owning a bkk is nothing, able to breed it is more important. haha

----------


## rascal

yes, i agree with Bro Eviltrain, breeding them is important :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

haha, seems like breeding black king kong is easier nowadays. from arofanatic forum, some one seems to breed out black king kong from a tank of CRS, BDS and snow white.

----------


## goody992828

Hmm I still have doubt over it , cos the size show it kinda big for a shrimplets, unless he did not know till it grows to this size.

----------


## eviltrain

agree with bro goody too, maybe just that too many hiding place in his tank too.

----------


## vynax

> owning a bkk is nothing, able to breed it is more important. haha


Agree with you Bro, to add, can breed is nothing, must able to grow up and reproduce

----------


## vynax

> Hmm I still have doubt over it , cos the size show it kinda big for a shrimplets, unless he did not know till it grows to this size.


Ya and he provide no other info on how old and age except pictures. That size i think can fetch $180

But, breeding of Kk from nowhere, another Bro bai in arofanatics.com has posted he bred blue bolt from his Crs. The size of his shrimp is tiny.

----------


## eviltrain

some photo updates






thanks for viewing

----------


## goody992828

Wow bro Alan

Now photo skill improve liao, second picture solid

----------


## eviltrain

haha, not photo skill la. my cheap USB microscope doing it's job well nia. 

but hor kana suan lei. tri-colour shrimp

----------


## goody992828

hahah ya right I am facing the same problem too, the BDS color seems to be brownish, any advise?

----------


## eviltrain

need to rear them in black ink liao. ( please do not try this at home )

----------


## jowy

Eviltrain..
I really hate you man..
After looking at your thread... really make me "gian" to breed more on shrimps and getting a better and nicer tank.
Hahaha.. anyway nice thread. thumb ups =)
motivated me alot on shrimps.. haha

----------


## PucKie

yeah he is Devil... already kana poison by him and planning for my shrimp rack

----------


## jowy

haha.. no wonder his nick was* EVIL*train. =)

----------


## iaintay

Evil, where did you get your USB microscope ??

----------


## eviltrain

Yeah. Haha. Im Eviltrain. 

Eiontay. Just read through my later postings. I post the link in one of them le.

Thanks for viewing, the numbers of people poisoned by my thread is my motivation. Haha.

----------


## goody992828

He is not just evil, but use a train to ram you down if you are not poisioned. hahahah "Evil-Train)

----------


## kendrick_86

wow, nice photos... very nice for your cheap usb microscope... definitely worth it... nice shrimps too. brown shrimps also not that ugly ma..

----------


## eviltrain

haha, if there's any higher megapix and zoom USB micro scope, i will confirm grab it. Just love taking photos with them. 

now just trying to get them to breed as much as possible first. 

-new idea-

When i rest my shrimp rack to change soil, I will be using inert sand on the top and middle tank. The bottom tank will be replace with new ADA II or Africana soil. Most probably using Africana because it will pull down the pH level more as i'm using 1 tank for soil only. Hopefully this will still maintain the pH of the water at around 6.5. 

My shrimp rack's soil is around 7 months old and be expiring soon base on what most shrimp keepers are doing. 

I will be getting a holding tank for my shrimps while i "mini cycle" my shrimp rack.

hand itchy.... shall i get 4 by 1 b 1 3 tier stand?

----------


## rascal

haha.. bro do more bigger rack set up.. hahha :Smile:  spread the poison!! woohoo

by the way about the soils i still not sure what soil is the best in terms of how far down it can bring the pH :Sad:  orh well like survey, do more homework and learn from bro from AQ :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

According to what i researched, ADA Africana will pull the pH level down more than what ADA I or II can. 

ADA Africana = 5.5-6

ADA I and II = 6.2 - 6.8

These soil are what most shrimp keeper in Singapore are using. Always wanted to try magic soil but no longer in production. Contro Soil crumbles easily and too fine for my preference. Have some problem with Gex red packet before. 

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## rascal

for me gex soil works but it cannot be used for a long period :Sad:  saded..

by the way you peffer Africana than Ada I and II??
Africana soil color is like reddish right. i pefer black..ahhaha oh well :Smile: 

spread the poison around!! 5 years time i think many Local will have CRS in their house..hahha :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

I don't think that will work because CRS still needs low temperature to survive and breeds.

----------


## goody992828

Yup agreed, taking into consideration of the temp in Singapore, going higher so no chiller no talk for shrimp keeper for the future. Some are reluctant to invest in chiller due to the monthly electrical bill.

----------


## rascal

orh ya!! hais.. saded but im sure it will increase.. slowly but surely!!

bro eviltrain set up on more.. so your hand not itchy :Smile:  hahha

----------


## reborn4ever

Nice shrimp... Thank for sharing...  :Smile:

----------


## goody992828

> orh ya!! hais.. saded but im sure it will increase.. slowly but surely!!
> 
> bro eviltrain set up on more.. so your hand not itchy hahha


Off course hand ichy, but hor no space and pocket already big lobang liao... so have to settle with my current tank for the moment.

----------


## eviltrain

Hee hee, i have been using AutoCAD to draw out how my Beta rack looks like for the pass few days. got chance i will PDF it and upload it in here. 

thanks all for the support and making this thread alive.

----------


## eviltrain

new photos in the house, guess who are they?  :Sad:

----------


## nasty12

Amazing close up shots!! =D
but.. were these taken out from a dead mama? ;/

----------


## eviltrain

yah, bro nasty12. 
one of my biggest female SS crs kick bucket just only...

----------


## goody992828

aiyo so sad..... the eggs look so lovely.... should hatch into lovely shrimplets..............

----------


## eviltrain

thanks brother goody. 
hopefully i can artificially hatch them as they are very close to become shrimplets.

for those who are interested, the picture is taken using my USB microscope at 200X manual zooming

----------


## Navanod

Haha bro, first USB webcam that can take macro and now USB microscope?!
Very nicely shot nonetheless.

Sorry bout your loss but I think you're right bout the shrimplets being quite matured...eyes all formed

----------


## eviltrain

haha, i guess u got confused

initially i wants to DIY a webcam microscope, but give up the idea due to the microscope part is throw away by my mom by mistake. hee hee.

most of the marco photo i took and uplaod here are taken using the USB microscope i bought on the net. 



if she never dies, there won't be this photos to show others. In the name of poisoning others~

-thanks for your comments-

----------


## Navanod

haha, i had meant to say that you seemed to be upgrading your USB toys! Not really confused  :Smile: 
Erm, yea, gave her life all in the name of science

----------


## Kiatster

Alan, the Gadgets you get from the D.... website is it? Very tempted to buy and try out. I love super macro shots.

----------


## eviltrain

Haha. You want can lend from me first. But no delivery. Haha

From what i know, that item is already out of stock. Left with those 1.3 mega pixels de. Quality confirm won't be as nice. Just hope they will come out with 5 mega pixels with 400x zoom soon.

----------


## insider

Hey bro alan,

how you gonna hatch your CRS eggs?

----------


## eviltrain

i just place them in a stainless steel strainer near a water outlet. they have hatch already. most become mouldy, only 1 survived.

----------


## Lucrado

Hey there,I used to encounter the same problem as u. 
Try "incubating" or keeping them in groups of 5. 
It will prevent less chances of them getting moudly all together ,which leads to an increased hatching rate :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

Woot. Thanks for your advice. Sound very true. But hopefully i won't need to do this again.

----------


## Kiatster

Alan, thanks for the offer to lend me. Actually thinking of getting DSLR with micro photo lens to take pictures. Consider consider..

----------


## eviltrain

thanks everyone for supporting this thread. i'm decom-ing my shrimp rack alpha. do stay tune for some surprise 2nd quarter of 2011~~

----------


## insider

wow bro you gonna do something special again?

----------


## eviltrain

Hee hee. My twin tank, just be patience and stay tune for more.

----------


## crslovers

Haha faster come back ah!!!

----------


## eviltrain

some spoiler here. A friend of mine is passing me her 3 tier 4 feet setup at the end of next year. Guess i will be doing a 2 feet soon. 10-12 months for me to gain a healthy population by the time i got the rack. mua ha ha.

----------


## nasty12

WOOTS!!! jia you!!!

----------


## eviltrain

Seems like the project might be sooner. Just tear down my computer desk side of my wall mount cupboard last wednesday. Going to collect a 4 x 1.5 4 tier rack this coming wednesday. Maybe start from a 4 feet tank first. If not running 2 empty 4 feet seems wasting eletricity bill.
~ wish me luck~

----------


## jowy

woohoo.. cant wait for your update sia bro... more n more upgraded project/plans.. hehe

----------


## eviltrain

Hee hee. I can't wait for your tank to cycle finish too.

----------


## jowy

> Hee hee. I can't wait for your tank to cycle finish too.


lol.. bro.. my tank still long sia.. will be up during feb 2011

----------


## eviltrain

sneak preview  :Very Happy:

----------


## jowy

bro... i cant see your pic

----------


## eviltrain

oh sorry, another attachment.

----------


## jowy

hmm.. look like a room to me

----------


## eviltrain

yah, its my room and my proposed shrimp rack hee hee. used to be very pack. just clear my computer desk last wednesday.

----------


## jowy

oh... den how u going to use computer when your room dont have computer desk liao?

----------


## eviltrain

haha, nowadays i'm using laptop and my mobile more than my desktop. so i just get rid of the computer desk for more space for my room.

----------


## jojoe

This thread is past and over...

Bro Eviltrain...
Start a fresh new thread for update.... Jia Yu Jia Yu




> oh sorry, another attachment.

----------


## eviltrain

Hee hee okie bro jojoe. Wait till i confirm and take photos then i start new poison.

----------


## insider

wow bro you shifted your bed near the windows and left all the empty space for your tanks.

----------


## eviltrain

Hee hee. Bro insider, you been to my house before, you know la. Now i got a full empty wall to do my stuffs.

----------


## kendrick_86

bro, i think the idea of putting an aquarium inside the room is not very good for you. in terms of feng shui...

----------


## eviltrain

Thabks bro for ur feng sui advice. But i got no other area in the house to put my shrimp rack liao. Has been having shrimp tank in my room ffor the past 1~2 year.

----------


## jowy

> bro, i think the idea of putting an aquarium inside the room is not very good for you. in terms of feng shui...


wa?! putting aquarium in bedroom will affect feng shui?

----------


## goody992828

Yup that is right, that why I never put any tank in my bedroom, else I have a fully aircon room empty..........

----------


## jowy

> Yup that is right, that why I never put any tank in my bedroom, else I have a fully aircon room empty..........


no wonder my luck wasnt that gd now.. have to wait till feb den can move out my current tank from my room... cycling water time is a painful period lol.

----------


## Kenng

*Points to take note :*

This Under Gravel set up is *not* advicable for those going for rooted plants but more on mosses.

Disclaimer - All above mentioned is for my own shrimp rack set-up.[/QUOTE]

Bro, can I check with you on under gravel filter based on your experience?
I was told it is good to have but also read that need to siphon regularly to ensure it is clean and working. But don't this disturb the shrimp tank which is not good?
I was told not to stir the soil so as not to bring out the "poison" in the soil.
Please advise, thank you

----------


## okta

wogh interresting thread......... :Smile: 

nice eviltrain....... :Very Happy: 

i wonder can u share about the usb microscope here in your thread.......just curious.......can't imagine you can take a hatch egg lol

----------


## okta

ouchh got a warning for accidentally sms words you for "u"  :Sad: 

my habbit sms still accidentally ................these kind of lazy days

----------


## eviltrain

> *Points to take note :*
> 
> This Under Gravel set up is *not* advicable for those going for rooted plants but more on mosses.
> 
> Disclaimer - All above mentioned is for my own shrimp rack set-up.


Bro, can I check with you on under gravel filter based on your experience?
I was told it is good to have but also read that need to siphon regularly to ensure it is clean and working. But don't this disturb the shrimp tank which is not good?
I was told not to stir the soil so as not to bring out the "poison" in the soil.
Please advise, thank you[/QUOTE]

If you have use undergravel panel, you don't have to siphon your soil as all poo poo will be suck into the canister through the undergravel panel. You can check out my latest thread"just another shrimp tank" for update.




> wogh interresting thread.........
> 
> nice eviltrain.......
> 
> i wonder can u share about the usb microscope here in your thread.......just curious.......can't imagine you can take a hatch egg lol


if you see through my thread properly, you can find the site i attached. Hee hee, thanks for your comments

----------


## hondacivic

nice DIY, setup and collection..

----------


## Lxander

Finally finish reading your entire thread. Can't wait for Shrimp rack beta! You've inspired me greatly. Too bad I only found this thread after I made all my noob mistakes. Hopefully after I learn how to take care of simple sakuras then can engage shrimp rack after CO approval Hahah. Sooo much poison.

----------


## eviltrain

> nice DIY, setup and collection..


hee hee, thanks a lot for your comment




> Finally finish reading your entire thread. Can't wait for Shrimp rack beta! You've inspired me greatly. Too bad I only found this thread after I made all my noob mistakes. Hopefully after I learn how to take care of simple sakuras then can engage shrimp rack after CO approval Hahah. Sooo much poison.


hee hee, not so fast this time. will be upgrading gradually as population grow.

----------


## Jianyuan

So sorry to bring up this thread again.
But i'll just like to know what does all the pipings / connectors does and how it works.
And also is it better to connect a external canister filter to 2 different tank for the inlet and outlet.

----------


## eviltrain

> So sorry to bring up this thread again.
> But i'll just like to know what does all the pipings / connectors does and how it works.
> And also is it better to connect a external canister filter to 2 different tank for the inlet and outlet.


i have post all the infomations up in the thread. If you still do not understand, please read again. 

i dont know what you mean by connecting 2 tanks with a canister question. Can you please rephrase?

Feel free to ask questions again.

----------


## Jianyuan

Good morning, thanks for the reply. Have googled the questions regarding all the over flow box questions i asked, pardon me. Managed to finally understand the mechanism behind all of these wonderful equipments after many hours of reading. 

I'll bother you again when I've got the funding to get my rack and do my second tank!  :Very Happy:  cheers and good days.

----------


## eviltrain

Heehee. Happy that you read through again. I cant teach you if you dont know how the things works. Cheers.

----------


## rolex

after a week of hectic work, finally got some time to go surf net slowly..
thanks for sharing...very nice development on your tankset..

i'm thinkin of my 2nd tank liao, not multi-tier, but with smaller neater partitions.
should be coming up in 1-2 months time.
will share some pic when it's ready.

----------


## BaoLong

Almost images were gone!

----------


## eviltrain

yah, the photo server i used went bankrupted. hehe

----------


## BaoLong

> yah, the photo server i used went bankrupted. hehe


You should move images to PhotoBucket hosting. It's bester and that's my favour.

----------


## felix_fx2

Imageshack?

Using imageshack and photobucket ATM.

----------


## eviltrain

haha, nothing much to see also  :Very Happy:

----------

